# Funky Training



## Rocco32 (Jan 30, 2005)

Patrick's training me for the competition first week of June. Jodi will be doing my diet. Figure this does deserve a new journal. 

This will be my split to start-

_*day1- chest/back
day2- legs
day3- off
day4- shoulders/arms
day5- off
day6- repeat*_

Can't wait for tomorrow to start. I'm set up on a 2 week program to start this off.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 30, 2005)

Kewl !!!!  What competition ? 
GO ROCK !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 30, 2005)

LOL.....I didn't even know i was training you for a comp. in june!!!  LOL....i though you just wanted help with a program.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 30, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> LOL.....I didn't even know i was training you for a comp. in june!!!  LOL....i though you just wanted help with a program.


LOL dude, that was in the first PM I sent you!  The programs still good right


----------



## P-funk (Jan 30, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> LOL dude, that was in the first PM I sent you!  The programs still good right




yeah, it will work


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 30, 2005)

Lets get some Sh!t going then Rock!! Lets see less whoring in this journal though.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Lets get some Sh!t going then Rock!! Lets see less whoring in this journal though.


 Did somebody say "whoring"? I'm here now... we can begin. 

 Just kidding. BEST OF LUCK, Rock! Woo hoo!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 30, 2005)

A comp....???!!!! Sweet go Dave  You'll kick it


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey Brother, cool!!!   Post pics on the way!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 30, 2005)

I just noticed the "Funky" link in your sig and clicked on it.

You can't go wrong listening to P and Jodi.  They have both walked the walk, and talked the talk.  Best of luck brotha!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 30, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I just noticed the "Funky" link in your sig and clicked on it.
> 
> You can't go wrong listening to P and Jodi.  They have both walked the walk, and talked the talk.  Best of luck brotha!



yep, nothing like walking the walk.    (reaches for more cookies.)


----------



## Du (Jan 30, 2005)

Is this another journal?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 30, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yep, nothing like walking the walk.    (reaches for more cookies.)






			
				du510 said:
			
		

> Is this another journal?


No.....  It's a new car.....


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 30, 2005)

You go Brotha man


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 30, 2005)

A show, huh?  Good luck, I know you'll kick some ass.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 31, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Did somebody say "whoring"? I'm here now... we can begin.
> 
> Just kidding. BEST OF LUCK, Rock! Woo hoo!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2005)

Hey everybody, thanks for the support!  I just don't want to get anyone's hopes up LOL. I would really like to compete, but I also have a habit of backing out of things like this at the last minute because I freak out. I hope that won't happen this time, but on the other hand I know myself. In either case, I work harder and with more concentration when I have a goal in sight so for me that's the important thing. Well, off to the gym


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 31, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey everybody, thanks for the support!  I just don't want to get anyone's hopes up LOL. I would really like to compete, but I also have a habit of backing out of things like this at the last minute because I freak out. I hope that won't happen this time, but on the other hand I know myself. In either case, I work harder and with more concentration when I have a goal in sight so for me that's the important thing. Well, off to the gym


 Hey I hear ya man... I'm the same. Regardless of the outcome, you are going to work your ass off and having this goal will keep you fired up. It's gonna be awesome


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey I hear ya man... I'm the same. Regardless of the outcome, you are going to work your ass off and having this goal will keep you fired up. It's gonna be awesome


Yep, thanks Ivy. But it would be great to actually go through with something in my life LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Chest/Back*

*Bench, 4 sets/ 60 sec RI-*
205 x 3
215 x 3
215 x 3
215 x 3

*Incline DB Bench, 3 sets/ 60 sec RI-*
70 x 8
70 x 7
70 x 6

*Cable X-over, 4 sets/ 30 sec RI-*
50 x 10
50 x 10
50 x 10
55 x 9

*RG Pulldown, 3 sets/ 30 sec RI-*
120 x 10
130 x 10
130 x 8

*Prone Incline DB Row, 3 sets/ 30 sec RI-*
30 x 12
35 x 9
35 x 11

*CG Cable Row, 2 sets w/ a 3 second hold on contraction/ 30 sec RI-*
100 x 9
100 x 7

*Reverse Pec Deck, 3 sets/ 30 sec RI-*
80 x 16
70 x 15
70 x 14 ( had a few rest/pause in this to get the reps)

The short RI's really kill you LOL. I didn't know if I'd finish all 4 sets of Bench with 215, last reps were pretty shaky.

Was supposed to do Chins instead of RG Pulldown but I don't think I can do that many chins yet so I simulated on the Pulldown.

First time doing Incline Prone DB Row, felt it alot in my arms. Ackward exercise for me. 

The CG Row was killing me with the 3 sec hold.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 31, 2005)

Looks like a good setup.   I guess you are not doing DL's on back day ??    

Train hard!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 31, 2005)

Good Luck Rock  

Kick some ass


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice wo Rock !  You can do this thing !


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2005)

YM said:
			
		

> Looks like a good setup. I guess you are not doing DL's on back day ??
> 
> Train hard!!


I'm just doing whatever Patrick tells me to do  He does have me doing SLDL on Leg day. But he also said this was a 2 week program so maybe it'll all change soon.



			
				Iain said:
			
		

> Good Luck Rock
> 
> Kick some ass


Thanks buddy. I seem to remember us talking about this last year and somebody was going to come down to compete with me....Hmmm....  And no getting on me for not posing enough


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Rock !  You can do this thing !


Thanks Gary, I appreciate it!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 31, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *Bench, 4 sets/ 60 sec RI-*
> 205 x 3
> 215 x 3
> 215 x 3
> ...



  Looks familiar..that P is a busy boy!  Looking great Rock..at least you were able to figure out th incline prone db row mechanics..ha ha, I didn't so I did bent rows instead


----------



## Velvet (Jan 31, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Good Luck Rock
> 
> *Kiss * some ass


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Looks familiar..that P is a busy boy!  Looking great Rock..at least you were able to figure out th incline prone db row mechanics..ha ha, I didn't so I did bent rows instead


Yeah, isn't P great  I'm not sure if I was doing them right or not though Jeni, I hope so. I almost just went to the T-Bar row but I don't want Patrick to think I'm more trouble than I'm worth just yet


----------



## P-funk (Jan 31, 2005)

> First time doing Incline Prone DB Row, felt it alot in my arms. Ackward exercise for me.



Place your knees on the bench seat to brace yourself.  and row from there.



> Looks familiar..



It does??  I think your split is totally different??



> Looking great Rock..at least you were able to figure out th incline prone db row mechanics..ha ha, I didn't so I did bent rows instead






> Yeah, isn't P great  I'm not sure if I was doing them right or not though Jeni, I hope so. I almost just went to the T-Bar row but I don't want Patrick to think I'm more trouble than I'm worth just yet



you guys suck.




> Looks like a good setup. I guess you are not doing DL's on back day ??



deadlifting is a leg exercise in my book.  I deadlift with my hammies.  Plus he is training legs twice a week.  No need to deadlift on back day.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 31, 2005)

not the split silly..the exercises..oh and I tried the prone DB concoction...and My upper body was waaaaaaaaaay above the top of the bench and it felt weird and like I had no support..so I One Arm Bent Rowed it again   

Oh wait, this is Rock's journal not mine


----------



## P-funk (Jan 31, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> not the split silly..the exercises..oh and I tried the prone DB concoction...and My upper body was waaaaaaaaaay above the top of the bench and it felt weird and like I had no support..so I One Arm Bent Rowed it again
> 
> Oh wait, this is Rock's journal not mine




that is fine


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2005)

If I put my knees on the bench I'm way over the top, pretty short benches. I did pretty fine just sitting on it backwards.

What angle would I want the bench for the rows? I kept it the same height I did my Incline DB Bench.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 31, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> If I put my knees on the bench I'm way over the top, pretty short benches. I did pretty fine just sitting on it backwards.
> 
> What angle would I want the bench for the rows? I kept it the same height I did my Incline DB Bench.



Okay, try this

1) 45 degree angle
2) take a big dumbell (the 80s work well).  Set the bench seate at an angle also.  place one of the bell sides of the dumbell on the seat and then sit on top of it. row from there.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2005)

Gotcha, I'll try that.


----------



## BritChick (Jan 31, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey everybody, thanks for the support!  I just don't want to get anyone's hopes up LOL. I would really like to compete, but I also have a habit of backing out of things like this at the last minute because I freak out. I hope that won't happen this time, but on the other hand I know myself. In either case, I work harder and with more concentration when I have a goal in sight so for me that's the important thing. Well, off to the gym



No backing out aloud!   
I am 12 weeks out from Nationals and basically a disaster... my own fault.  Poor Patrick has now also been roped into helping me try to pull my shit together in time to compete... a lofty goal! 
I now owe it to him to give it my best shot for his time and efforts.
All the best with your training and diet and I hope to see you hitting the stage in June in your best shape ever in June.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> No backing out aloud!
> I am 12 weeks out from Nationals and basically a disaster... my own fault.  Poor Patrick has now also been roped into helping me try to pull my shit together in time to compete... a lofty goal!
> I now owe it to him to give it my best shot for his time and efforts.
> All the best with your training and diet and I hope to see you hitting the stage in June in your best shape ever in June.


Haha, I'm certainly hoping not to back out! Your going to do awesome though Kerry! Even if I don't hit the stage, I still hope to be in my best shape though!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 31, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *Bench, 4 sets/ 60 sec RI-*
> 205 x 3
> 215 x 3
> 215 x 3
> ...


Now thats a workout!!!   Keep goin Brother, you made up for my pathetic W/O


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Now thats a workout!!!   Keep goin Brother, you made up for my pathetic W/O


Thanks dude! And you didn't have a pathetic w/o LOL!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2005)

*Legs*

*Squat, 4 sets/ 60 sec RI-*
185 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5
215 x 5

*SLDL, 4 sets/ 60 sec RI-*
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5

*Single Leg Press, 3 sets/ No RI-*
180 x 10
230 x 10
230 x 9

*Leg Curl, 3 sets/ 30 sec RI-*
80 x 15
80 x 12
60 x 15

*Seated Calf, 4 sets/ 30 sec RI-*
90 x 10
90 x 10
90 x 10
90 x 7

*Standing Calf, 3 sets/ 30 sec RI-*
60 x 10
60 x 8
60 x 8

*W/O Time- 43 Min*

I had trouble braking on my way home LOL. My legs were shaking so bad.

I was happy with Squats. Doing the PL style I was doing pretty well but when I switched back to BB style I found my weight was low last week. So I think today was a nice balance to before.

The SLDL were killing me, it felt sooooo heavy come the 3rd and 4th set.

Iso Leg Press was very tough. 1st and second set was fine but going into the 3rd set with no rest I was trying to catch my breath. Had a few Rest/Pause to get my breath on that last set.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 1, 2005)

WOW buddy, nice workout!  Again, looking familiar ha ha ha.  I can't believe you dead more than you squat!!  

Oh and by the way, if you start saying ' I might not make it to the stage' you've just shot yourself in the foot, turn that around, make it positive..and affirmation, not a 'I wish' and you are bound to reach your goal!  When you say 'I might' what you are doing is giving yourself an out for in the future...been there buddy, it's not a good attitude to have.  Besides you have the dedication...great help from the peeps here, a great coach and the desire!  So think, talk and act positive and you WILL be on that stage in June!  I think i quit before my comp last year more due to what I was thinking mentally as opposed to what I looked like/felt physically. i have regrets, I hope you don't have to go thru that and have those regrets.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 1, 2005)

Keep it up Rock - pretty soon you'll look like your sig picture


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 1, 2005)

morning rock


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 1, 2005)

You've worked out already    looks good Rock !  you da man !


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> WOW buddy, nice workout!  Again, looking familiar ha ha ha.  I can't believe you dead more than you squat!!
> 
> Oh and by the way, if you start saying ' I might not make it to the stage' you've just shot yourself in the foot, turn that around, make it positive..and affirmation, not a 'I wish' and you are bound to reach your goal!  When you say 'I might' what you are doing is giving yourself an out for in the future...been there buddy, it's not a good attitude to have.  Besides you have the dedication...great help from the peeps here, a great coach and the desire!  So think, talk and act positive and you WILL be on that stage in June!  I think i quit before my comp last year more due to what I was thinking mentally as opposed to what I looked like/felt physically. i have regrets, I hope you don't have to go thru that and have those regrets.


Thanks Jeni. I don't know why I suck at squats! I think it's all in my mind and if that's the case, I'll slowly keep moving the weight up till I'm where I should be. I don't know.

And thanks for the pep talk! I don't mean to be negative, it's just one of those things where you just know yourself. I know I need to turn that attitude around, just hard when you've spent 27 years quitting things, you think your not really going to change. You know? I backed outta my comp last year also. Didn't look the best, but still no reason not to get on stage and get the experience. Alright, this year IS the year!!!!   




			
				YM said:
			
		

> Keep it up Rock - pretty soon you'll look like your sig picture


Thanks buddy, I think I need to work "upper Chest" alot more first though LOL.



			
				LL said:
			
		

> morning rock


Hey buddy, glad your feet are on the floor 



			
				Gary said:
			
		

> You've worked out already  looks good Rock ! you da man !


What do you mean I worked out already? LOL I've been working out at 5am the past 3 weeks  I love the early morning!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 1, 2005)

punk ROCKer said:
			
		

> Hey buddy, glad your feet are on the floor



yea man!  I'm good to go


----------



## thatguy (Feb 1, 2005)

Good luck with your goals, Rock.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *Squat, 4 sets/ 60 sec RI-*
> 185 x 5
> 205 x 5
> 205 x 5
> ...




nice workout.


hahaha trouble braking!!!  When I used to live in brookly I would train with Yanick (another IM'er that sometimes posts here.  actually the one that introduced me to IM).  After he would train legs with me he would drive home with his head out the window so that he could throw up. hahaahhahahahh


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> After he would train legs with me he would drive home with his head out the window so that he could throw up. hahaahhahahahh



Now that's devotion.  I take  it he was single.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 1, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Now that's devotion. I take it he was single.


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice workout to open the journal rock!! Keep it up bro. You are going to have all the likes of us cheering you on till comp. time. You can do it!!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 1, 2005)

Sh!t missed the second page. Good second workout too.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Now that's devotion.  I take  it he was single.




yeah, single...lol.....but strong as an ox!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> Good luck with your goals, Rock.


Thanks alot thatguy! I appreciate it and will take all the luck I can get 



			
				Patrick said:
			
		

> nice workout.
> 
> 
> hahaha trouble braking!!! When I used to live in brookly I would train with Yanick (another IM'er that sometimes posts here. actually the one that introduced me to IM). After he would train legs with me he would drive home with his head out the window so that he could throw up. hahaahhahahahh


Thanks Patrick. I've seen Yanick post in your journal, your always insulting him LOL  I've only thrown up after a w/o once and I think I was sick   



			
				I'mTrying said:
			
		

> Nice workout to open the journal rock!! Keep it up bro. You are going to have all the likes of us cheering you on till comp. time. You can do it!!!


Thanks alot Matthew, having support from you all definately helps ALOT. I need you guys to bug me about posing and not backing out this time!


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 1, 2005)

DONT BACK OUT THIS TIME!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2005)

> Thanks Patrick. I've seen Yanick post in your journal, your always insulting him LOL  I've only thrown up after a w/o once and I think I was sick



He deserves what he gets.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 1, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *Squat, 4 sets/ 60 sec RI-*
> 185 x 5
> 205 x 5
> 205 x 5
> ...


I know the feeling about trying to brake!!!   Excellent w/o Brother. Truelly inspiring!!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 1, 2005)

Jesus Christ P.. Who ARENT you training?!  

Good luck David


----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Jesus Christ P.. Who ARENT you training?!
> 
> Good luck David



I don't know....lol....everyone wants me to help them out.  HELLO......I DON'T KNOW ANYTHING PEOPLE!!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 1, 2005)

Thats my line!


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 1, 2005)

Yo rock, what happened to the HIT?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Yo rock, what happened to the HIT?




who needs HIT when you have FUNK??    DUH!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> who needs HIT when you have FUNK??    DUH!!!


  Double duh!


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> who needs HIT when you have FUNK?? DUH!!!


 
What are the tricks of this "Funk" you speak of?


----------



## thatguy (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey Rock, what supps are you taking?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I don't know....lol....everyone wants me to help them out.  HELLO......I DON'T KNOW ANYTHING PEOPLE!!!


Shut up Dick, you do too


----------



## Velvet (Feb 2, 2005)

Morning Rocky  Whatcha working today?


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 2, 2005)

WHERE's ROCKY?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 3, 2005)

Just saw your last two wo's Rock.  Good stuff .  Those short RI's are killa.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I know the feeling about trying to brake!!!   Excellent w/o Brother. Truelly inspiring!!!


Thanks Angel!  Your having some good w/o's yourself there buddy!



			
				Premi said:
			
		

> Jesus Christ P.. Who ARENT you training?!
> 
> Good luck David


Thanks buddy! Can't wait for your w/o's to start again!



			
				Sox said:
			
		

> Yo rock, what happened to the HIT?


I see P already answered that one LOL 



			
				ThatGuy said:
			
		

> Hey Rock, what supps are you taking?


Hey buddy. Right now I take-
ICE
ON Protein
Fish Oil
ZMA
Melatonin
ECY right before w/o

That's it for now. I'll be getting creatine in a bit but short on cash right now 



> Morning Rocky  Whatcha working today?


Morning Jeni  Yesterday was a off day  How are you doing?



			
				Lukester said:
			
		

> WHERE's ROCKY?


I'm here!  Yesterday was a busy day.



			
				JD AKA Lifting King said:
			
		

> Just saw your last two wo's Rock. Good stuff . Those short RI's are killa.


Thanks JD, and the short RI's are killing me. Especially with pulling movements and biceps!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 3, 2005)

Morning Rock ,

Hows it going in your neck of the woods ?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 3, 2005)

Hey Rocky!!  Wasssup?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Rock ,
> 
> Hows it going in your neck of the woods ?


Hey Gary, going well! I start my new job on the 14th! So I'm excited about that


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hey Rocky!!  Wasssup?


Morning Jeni!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Shoulders/Arms/Traps*

*MP, 4 sets/ 60 sec RI-*
95 x 8
95 x 8
95 x 7
95 x 6

*Upright Row, 4 sets/ 30 sec RI-*
65 x 6
75 x 6
75 x 6
75 x 6

*Cable Lat Raise, 3 sets/ 30 sec RI-*
25 x 10
25 x 9
20 x 10

*BB Curl, 3 sets/ 30 sec RI-*
65 x 8
65 x 8
65 x 7

*SkullCrusher, 3 sets/ 30 sec RI-*
65 x 8
75 x 8
75 x 8

*Hammer Curl SS w/ Pushdown-*
25 x 15/ 120 x 15
25 x 15/ 120 x 15

*BB Shrug, 4 sets/ 60 sec RI-*
225 x 10
225 x 8
225 x 7
225 x 8

Alright Patrick, when I don't get the target # of reps like for MP and BB Curl, do I lower the weight next time or can I get 2 reps below target?

The MP's started off light but by the 3rd set my arms and shoulders were jello. Same with BB Curl. I had to do a bit of rest/pause to get that last 7 reps.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 3, 2005)

Looks like a tough short workout!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Looks like a tough short workout!!


It was tough, but it actually took 44min to complete. I thought it would be shorter. I think I took more time than I should getting ready for the next exercise. I wanted to throw in some Forearm curls as well but I was spent by the end.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 3, 2005)

Morning David, workout looks awesome!


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 3, 2005)

Mornin' Rock


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 3, 2005)

Damn Dave, that's a tough workout bud.....

My view is that if you are able to lower the weight a little to get to your range, do it.  I did yesterday and I felt better than I did when I couldn't meet my range on monday.....Just a humble opinion from the "Grasshopper"


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *MP, 4 sets/ 60 sec RI-*
> 95 x 8
> 95 x 8
> 95 x 7
> ...




good workout.

answers to your questions:

1) If you don't get the raget reps then you don't get the taget reps.  Don't lower the weight.  It gives you something to work on next week.  This is how progressive resitance work.  This week reps were 8,8,7,6.  Next week try and hit 8,8,8,6...etc....

2) yes, throw in some forearm work.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 3, 2005)

Pfunkster said:
			
		

> raget


  .... STEEEEE RIKE ONE!


			
				Pfunkidy said:
			
		

> taget


   .... STEEEE RIKE TWO!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> .... STEEEEE RIKE ONE!
> .... STEEEE RIKE TWO!




thanks Luke.  can I hire you to be my personal assistant?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 3, 2005)

Why be politically correct just say Bitch


----------



## Jodi (Feb 3, 2005)

Funky, check out his diet journal.  I want your opinions.  I think it's because of his new training that you are helping him with


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> thanks Luke. can I hire you to be my personal assistant?


I could really use the money 



			
				IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Why be politically correct just say Bitch


I'm already somebody's bitch.  It's hard work!  


Work out looks great rock!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Funky, check out his diet journal.  I want your opinions.  I think it's because of his new training that you are helping him with




done


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 3, 2005)

Honestly though, ha, whyd you ditch the HIT?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 3, 2005)

Great W/O Brother!!! Keep goin   When are you gonna post some new pics?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Morning David, workout looks awesome!


Thanks Kerry, I feel so much better having Patrick do my w/o scheduling. Gives me confidence you know?

[QUOTE-HIT Freak]Damn Dave, that's a tough workout bud.....

My view is that if you are able to lower the weight a little to get to your range, do it. I did yesterday and I felt better than I did when I couldn't meet my range on monday.....Just a humble opinion from the "Grasshopper".....[/QUOTE] 
Thanks Tony. Now your w/o's....THEY look tough! Your doing an awesome job.



			
				P-Funk said:
			
		

> good workout.
> 
> answers to your questions:
> 
> ...


Great, will do Patrick. Thanks. At what point do I raise the weight? When I get ALL sets at the Target range?



			
				SoxMuscle said:
			
		

> Honestly though, ha, whyd you ditch the HIT?


I thought HIT was great, but the gym is the only thing I really look forward too and the little time I spend in the gym with HIT just wasn't doing it.



			
				Angel said:
			
		

> Great W/O Brother!!! Keep goin  When are you gonna post some new pics?


Thanks buddy! I'll post some new pics maybe when I get to 210. I'm too embarrassed to post anything right now


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 3, 2005)

Excellent, I'm just like you Rock.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2005)

> Great, will do Patrick. Thanks. At what point do I raise the weight? When I get ALL sets at the Target rang



yes



> I thought HIT was great, but the gym is the only thing I really look forward too and the little time I spend in the gym with HIT just wasn't doing it.



really??  i find these workouts to be just as fast as a HIT workout.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> really??  i find these workouts to be just as fast as a HIT workout.


My HIT w/o was like twice a week and I was usually in and out in 30min. With your program it takes me about 40min and I get 5 w/o's in a week.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 3, 2005)

Im sure its somewhere in here, but how are you splitting your workout up into five days per week.  3 on, 1 off, 2 on, 1 off?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2005)

Day 1- Chest/Back
Day 2- Legs
Day 3- Off
Day 4- Shoulders/Arms/Traps
Day 5- Off
Day 6- Repeat

Turns out some weeks 5 times, others 4.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 3, 2005)

Interesting.  Thanks.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 4, 2005)

Rock, did you see this post in my journal?

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=913469&postcount=997


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 4, 2005)

No I didn't JD! LOL. I'll send you a PM when I get to work.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 4, 2005)

Morning Rocky   TGIF..big plans for the weekend?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 4, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Rocky   TGIF..big plans for the weekend?


Morning Jeni  Of couse not, I'm boring  Maybe rent a couple of movies and do some reading. I'm sure you'll have a great weekend though!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 4, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Morning Jeni  Of couse not, I'm boring  Maybe rent a couple of movies and do some reading. I'm sure you'll have a great weekend though!



Morning.   
Hey now are you calling me boring?!    Have the same plans myself David... any idea what you will rent?  
We watched Troy last weekend, I thought it was awesome!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 4, 2005)

I loved Troy but Lisa hated it. So we probably won't get that LOL. I'd like to get the Grudge and then whatever else Lisa wants. 

Of course your not boring, your sexy. When your sexy you can do whatever you want to do and it's still exciting


----------



## Velvet (Feb 4, 2005)

I watch movies all the time.  The grudge was really good, and I found the 'thing' in it creepy, which is pretty good for me..it takes alot to scare me or creep me out.  Troy was yummy


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 4, 2005)

Hey whats up rock...damn I have been so busy I didn't even realize you started a new journal.  Damn school is killing me!

Glad to hear your doing a comp!!!  Best of luck to ya!  Now I'll frequent here more often that I have some time.  Just wanted to pop in and say I'm still followin LOL.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 4, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Troy was yummy



 But damn... decisions decisions, Baner or Pitt?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 4, 2005)

hmmmmmmmmm, I'd have to go with Pitt..his hair is long in that flick :  oh and he's half naked : x 100


----------



## BritChick (Feb 4, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> hmmmmmmmmm, I'd have to go with Pitt..his hair is long in that flick :  oh and he's half naked : x 100



Gawd, I really don't know if I _could_ pick... I pick BOTH! lol
Though I did dig the tent scene.   

Sorry David, whoring up your journal again and about men no less!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 4, 2005)

No problem ladies. I'd go for Pitt too, er if i was a girl of course


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 4, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hey whats up rock...damn I have been so busy I didn't even realize you started a new journal.  Damn school is killing me!
> 
> Glad to hear your doing a comp!!!  Best of luck to ya!  Now I'll frequent here more often that I have some time.  Just wanted to pop in and say I'm still followin LOL.


Thanks buddy, appreciate the support!


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 4, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> if i was a girl of course


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 5, 2005)

*Chest/Back*

*Bench, 4 sets/ 60 sec RI-*
215 x 3
215 x 3
215 x 3
215 x 3 (Time to move to 220)

*Incline DB Press, 3 sets/ 60 sec RI-*
75 x 8
75 x 6
75 x 4 (Up in weight, down in reps)

*Cable X-over, 4 sets/ 30 sec RI-*
55 x 10
55 x 10
55 x 10
55 x 9 (up in weight, up in reps. Time to move to 60)

*RG Pulldown, 3 sets/ 30 sec RI-*
130 x 10
130 x 10
130 x 8 (up in weight and reps. Time to move to 140)

*Prone Incline DB Row, 3 sets/ 30 sec RI-*
40 x 11
40 x 10
40 x 11 (up in weight and reps. Time to move to 45)

*CG Row, 2 sets/ 30 sec RI, 3 sec hold on contraction-* 
100 x 10
100 x 7 (Stay same weight, need one more rep on that second set)

*Reverse Pec Deck, 3 sets/ 30 sec RI-*
70 x 20
70 x 15
70 x 16 (up in reps. Time to move to 75)

*Notes:*

*Bench-* The last set was a challenge. I struggled with the weight but it still went up with no pause. I should be fine upping the weight next time.

*IDB-* First set was no problem. Second set was hard to get 6. Third set I know I could get 5 but on my way up I lost concentration. I was going to try the set again or lower the weight, but I didn't think that'd be something Patrick would have me do. I won't get less than 6 reps on any of the sets next w/o.

*Cable X-over-* I really don't like this exercise. I'd rather do Flyes or Pec Deck. Can I Patrick? I feel this in my shoulders, my form must be off 

*RG Pulldown-* First 2 sets were fine, the 2nd was a challenge to get 10 but I did. Last set I had trouble getting the first rep LOL. I got to 6 I think, rested 2 seconds and got the last 2 reps.

*Prone Incline DB Row- I FINALLY GOT THIS EXERCISE!!!!!* I put a DB on the Bench like Patrick suggested and all of a sudden I felt my back working! It felt awesome. I had a pump all the way through my lat, from top to bottom and in the middle of my back. Never had that before. Now this is my favorite exercise! 

*CG Row-* I used a bit of a wider grip attatchment and liked that better. Gave a bit more ROM. My bi's were definately giving out on the contraction hold. I'll hit my target rep for the 2nd set next week for sure.

*Reverse Pec Deck-* First set very easy, downhill from there LOL. A bit of rest/pause on 3rd set to get reps.

Sometimes you'll notice more reps on the last set than other sets. That's because I might rest for a sec and try to keep going as long as I can. Hope that's alright to do and not overtraining.

*Meals- High Carb*

*Meal 1 Pre w/o-* 40g protein, 1 TBSP PB, oats, 1/3 apple

*Meal 2 Post w/o-* 40g protein, oats, 1/3 apple

*Meal 3-* Rice, 1 can tuna, 1/3 apple, 5 fish oil

*Meal 4-* 5oz Albacore Tuna steak, broccoli, 5 fish oil

*Meal 5-* 5oz chicken, cucumber, 5 fish oil

Only 5 meals, slept in this morning.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 5, 2005)

Good morning David, workouts are looking solid!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2005)

Hey Brother, SOLID w/o!!!  Keep pushin on!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 5, 2005)

Rock,

thats a great looking WO !!!!!  

I like the sound of yoru Incline db rows .


----------



## P-funk (Feb 5, 2005)

peck deck flyes are a fine substitution for the cable cross overs.  We need to change your workout a bit anyway.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks Kerry and Angel!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 5, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Rock,
> 
> thats a great looking WO !!!!!
> 
> I like the sound of yoru Incline db rows .


Thanks Gary, you should try those rows. Very different and ackward at first, but I like'm now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 5, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> peck deck flyes are a fine substitution for the cable cross overs.  We need to change your workout a bit anyway.


Cool! Just let me know what to change and I'm good as gold.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 6, 2005)

*Legs*

*Squat, 4 sets/ 60 sec RI-*
215 x 5
215 x 5
215 x 5
225 x 5 (there's a story with this one) (Start with 225 next time)

*SLDL, 4 sets/ 60 sec RI (no straps)-* 
285 x 5
285 x 5
285 x 5
285 x 5 (weight up 10lbs, same reps. Go to 295)

*One Leg Leg Press, 3 sets/ No RI, one then the other and so on-*
240 x 10
240 x 10
240 x 10 (weight and reps up, go to 250)

*Leg Curl, 3 sets/ 30 sec RI-*
80 x 15
80 x 10
70 x 12

*Seated Calf, 4 sets/ 30 sec RI-*
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 9
100 x 8 (weight and reps up, go to 110)

*Standing Calf, 3 sets/ 30 sec RI-*
60 x 10
60 x 10
60 x 10 (reps up, go to 70)

*Notes*

*Squats-* Every set is hard for me on squats. I go down as far as I can but I lean forward a bit too (I'm tall and inflexible  ) Well I put 225 on and unracked it. When I unracked it the pin in the rack that the bar rests on when racked fell off. So I can't rerack it. So balancing the bar on my back with one hand I had to squat down, pick up the pin, stand up and place it back in the pin hole. I thought about reracking the weight then but said screw it, did my set and I thought I was going to die LOL. But it got done and I got my 5 reps 

*SLDL-* First set was easy. Then it's hard as hell at that weight. I didn't use straps for the first 3 sets, needed to on the last one though. That exercise takes alot outta me. I feel it in my back and my hams. 

*Leg Press-* I thought I was going to pass out on this one. The weight seemed relatively light, but by the beginning of the 3rd set with all my huffing and puffing I thought I was going to hyperventilate LOL. But I got it and talk about a pump in my legs!!! I did have trouble getting up though.

I was beat at the end of the w/o 

*Diet- Low Carb*

*Meal 1 Pre w/o-* 40g protein, 1/2 apple, 1tbsp PB, 1 cup Oats

*Meal 2 Post w/o-* 40g protein, 1/2 apple, 1 cup oats

*Meal 3-* 5oz chicken, Broccoli, 1 cup Rice,  5 fish oil

*Meal 4-* 40g protein, cucumber, 5 fish oil

*Meal 5-* 1 can Tuna, Veggie Mix, 5 fish oil

*Meal 6-* 4oz chicken, 5 fish oil


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 6, 2005)

my GOD Brother. Look at those pounds   Dynamite w/o


----------



## BritChick (Feb 6, 2005)

Morning David, seen any good movies this weekend yet?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 6, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> my GOD Brother. Look at those pounds   Dynamite w/o


Haha, your funny Angel. I think you beat me out on almost every exercise!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 6, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Morning David, seen any good movies this weekend yet?


Hey there Kerry. Watched "The Grudge" (Hated it), "Beauty and the Beast" (A Classic), "Mr. 3,000" (Good Movie), Finished Season 3 of CSI and started Season 4. What a life huh? LOL. What about you?


----------



## BritChick (Feb 6, 2005)

Hmmm... still undecided about renting "The Grudge", I'm liking horror flicks less as get older! lol
We just threw in an old video "Out Of Sight" and I feel asleep in first 15 mins... I am such a party animal!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 6, 2005)

Nice wo Superman aka Rock !


Living dangerous there Rock, nobody around to pick up that pin for you ?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 6, 2005)

GREAT Leg workout Rock - especially the single leg press


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 6, 2005)

Damn bro thats a sick w/o.....usin some heavy weights there!  Single leg press was really good...almost my 2 leged press lol.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 6, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Haha, your funny Angel. I think you beat me out on almost every exercise!!!


    You help me to push myself Brother. Thanks for the inspiration   BTW, I loved Troy also, the grudge was terrible imo!!!


----------



## TheWolf (Feb 6, 2005)

Hey Rock, looks like you're really moving the weight.  Nice work man.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 7, 2005)

Great W/o Rock   Does the leg press have a 60lb sled?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 7, 2005)

Morning Rocky, CSI is my favorite show of all time :thumb2:  How was your weekend?


----------



## BritChick (Feb 7, 2005)

Good morning David.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Superman aka Rock !
> 
> 
> Living dangerous there Rock, nobody around to pick up that pin for you ?


LOL, thanks Gary. Nobody to pick up the pin for me  Luckily it's like on a string thing so it doesn't get stolen, so it didn't fall ALL the way to the ground but enough to be uncomfortable trying to get it 



			
				YM said:
			
		

> GREAT Leg workout Rock - especially the single leg press


Thanks buddy. I have a feeling that this leg press is easier than the one at my other gym. Either that or I got alot stronger and didn't know it LOL.



			
				Deadbolt said:
			
		

> Damn bro thats a sick w/o.....usin some heavy weights there! Single leg press was really good...almost my 2 leged press lol.


Thanks Dead, you could probably do alot more on this sled.



			
				Angel said:
			
		

> You help me to push myself Brother. Thanks for the inspiration  BTW, I loved Troy also, the grudge was terrible imo!!!


Thanks Angel, I really appreciate it. It's hard for me to see how I can inspire someone but I'll take the compliment!  Grudge sucked!!!! 



			
				MIA Wolf said:
			
		

> Hey Rock, looks like you're really moving the weight. Nice work man.


Look who it is, LOL. What's up buddy. Thanks for the kind words!



			
				Luke said:
			
		

> Great W/o Rock  Does the leg press have a 60lb sled?


Thanks buddy, I think it's probably more like 25lbs. It's a smaller surface than others I've seen. Everything looks the same except the actual sled, it's not that large.



			
				SexyVelv said:
			
		

> Morning Rocky, CSI is my favorite show of all time  How was your weekend?


Morning  Lisa and I love CSI!!! Weekend was very uneventful, how was yours? Hows the Mother?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning David.


Morning Kerry


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 8, 2005)

*Shoulder/Arms/Traps*

*MP, 4 sets/ 60 sec RI-*
95 x 8
95 x 8
95 x 8
95 x 5 + 1 (racked it, counted to 5 and then tried again)

*Upright Row, 3 sets/ 30 sec RI-*
85 x 6
85 x 6
85 x 6 (up it to 90)

*Cable Lat Raise, 3 sets/ 30 sec RI-*
25 x 10
30 x 9
30 x 7 (start with 30 next time)

*BB Curl, 3 sets/ 30 sec RI-*
65 x 8
65 x 8
65 x 6 + 1 (racked it, then got one more)

*Skull, 3 sets/ 30 sec RI-*
85 x 8
85 x 6
75 x 6 ( I think try for 80 next time)

*Hammer Curl SS w/ Pressdown, 2 sets-*
30 x 15 / 130 x 15
30 x 15 / 130 x 13 + 2 

*BB Shrug, 4 sets/ 60 sec RI-*
235 x 9
235 x 8
235 x 8
235 x 7

*Behind Back BB Forearm Curl, 3 sets/ 30 sec RI-*
75 x 12
75 x 11
75 x 10

*Reverse BB Forearm Curl, 3 sets/ 30 sec RI-*
30 x 15
30 x 11
30 x 9

*Notes*

I don't get it with some of these exercises. I get so frustrated because the weight seems so light, but I can't get my reps on the last set. I know I hit muscle failure because I usually can't even complete half the movement. I guess I was hoping for more today, a little disappointed in myself. 

*MP-* First 2 sets were easy, 3rd challenging but got it. 4th about killed me LOL.

*Upright Row-* I got all my reps but I struggled with them also, so I'm only moving up 5lbs next w/o.

*BB Curl-* Damn, I have no endurance with bi's or tri's. 1st set was super easy, 2nd was a major challenge with 1 or 2 sec rests to move on. 3rd was very hard. Even after I racked and picked back up I cheated a bit to get that rep.

*Skull-* The 85 felt heavy and hurt my elbow some so I'll try 80 next time.

*Meals, Low Carb-

Meal 1 Pre w/o-* 40g protein, 1/2 apple, 1TBSP PB, 1.3 cups oats

*Meal 2 Post w/o-* 40g protein, 1/2 apple, 1.3 cups oats

*Meal 3-* 4oz chicken, 1/2 apple, 1 cup Rice, 5 fish oil

*Meal 4-* 1 can tuna, Walnuts, broccoli, 5 fish oil

*Meal 5-* 40g protein, broccoli, 5 fish oil

*Meal 6-* 5oz Salmon Fillet, Green beans

*Meal 7-* Depends what time I hit the bed, if it's early Meal 6 will be my last, if it's later I'll have a can of tuna and 5 fish oil.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 8, 2005)

Rock - those 30 second RI look like a bitch!!!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice w/o and diet good buddy!  Why are you doing skulls again.  I thought they hurt your elbows?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice wo Rock !  You really have unleashed the Beast


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 8, 2005)

Damn that workout looks killer

How long did it take to complete?


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 8, 2005)

How do you like the Behind back forearm curl?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 8, 2005)

Killer YM said:
			
		

> Rock - those 30 second RI look like a bitch!!!


LOL, they are. But I like it. 



			
				SexyJeni said:
			
		

> Nice w/o and diet good buddy! Why are you doing skulls again. I thought they hurt your elbows?


Thanks, same to you. It's neat, I feel like we are following a lateral course together. I'm doing skulls because that was an exercise Patrick put in. Normally they do hurt my elbows but I'm hoping at this weight and short RI they won't be so overtaxed. So far so good, just need to lighten that weight up a bit.



			
				Pumped Gary said:
			
		

> Nice wo Rock ! You really have unleashed the Beast


Thanks buddy. I don't feel like I've unleashed him yet LOL. But I'm getting closer, need to up my concentration and mental preparedness a bit more.



			
				Canadian Iain said:
			
		

> Damn that workout looks killer
> 
> How long did it take to complete?


Thanks Iain, I like these w/o's Patricks been having me do. Today took about 50 min because of the added forearm work and some exercises take awhile at this gym to get set up. At one point I had to take a BB into the bathroom to weight it LOL. Everyone's looking at me weird but i found out it weighs 25lbs 



			
				Big Luke said:
			
		

> How do you like the Behind back forearm curl?


It was alright. Am I supposed to let it roll down into my fingers, then make a fist and roll it up or just roll it up and down? I think I'll switch between that exercise and a reg forearm BB curl off the bench.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 8, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks Iain, I like these w/o's Patricks been having me do. Today took about 50 min because of the added forearm work and some exercises take awhile at this gym to get set up. At one point I had to take a BB into the bathroom to weight it LOL. Everyone's looking at me weird but i found out it weighs 25lbs



LOL  Man I could see that happening.  I would be rolling on the floor.  Yeah his workouts seem fucking crazy demanding, really short RI.  I would be fucking dead I am happy right now with 60-90 sec RI's But would really like to try something like that in the future


----------



## BritChick (Feb 8, 2005)

Good morning David, I hear ya on the frustration, these short rest intervals really mess me up gauging the weight I can use and I hate dropping the weight down! lol    
I do love the intensity though.

Workouts are looking awesome!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 8, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> LOL  Man I could see that happening.  I would be rolling on the floor.  Yeah his workouts seem fucking crazy demanding, really short RI.  I would be fucking dead I am happy right now with 60-90 sec RI's But would really like to try something like that in the future


It's definately a different feeling and hard as crap but I really like how I feel afterward. These are some of the best, most productive w/o's I feel I've had so far. Then again I feel more confident in them because of Patrick you know? I just hope I don't have to do squats or deads on 30 sec RI's


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 8, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning David, I hear ya on the frustration, these short rest intervals really mess me up gauging the weight I can use and I hate dropping the weight down! lol
> I do love the intensity though.
> 
> Workouts are looking awesome!


Thanks Kerry, your journal is looking great too! The short RI's are bittersweet LOL.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 8, 2005)

How are you liking these crazy workout thus far Rock?  Those rest intervals must be killing you!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2005)

Brother, Dynamite w/o!!! I hear ya on skulls too, they kinda fry my left elbow. Glad I only go heavy once during Power week!!! Why is that on the bi's and tri's?   1 st set is relatively easy, and then it just all goes up in smoke    Keep goin' Brother, lookin' good


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 9, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> How are you liking these crazy workout thus far Rock?  Those rest intervals must be killing you!


I think it's great, Patrick just emailed me the next 2 weeks and it get worse


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother, Dynamite w/o!!! I hear ya on skulls too, they kinda fry my left elbow. Glad I only go heavy once during Power week!!! Why is that on the bi's and tri's?   1 st set is relatively easy, and then it just all goes up in smoke    Keep goin' Brother, lookin' good


Thanks Angel. Yeah, I think I'll switch skulls out. Don't want to tempt the injury gods to much . I don't know what's up with Bi's and Tri's. I've always been like that though. I wonder if my concentration goes and that's why I fail all of a sudden.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 9, 2005)

Morning Rocky   What does P have in store for you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 9, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Rocky   What does P have in store for you?


Morning Jeni  I'll post that later, I have it at home in an email but it's worse than before LOL. What does he have in store for you?


----------



## BritChick (Feb 9, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I think it's great, Patrick just emailed me the next 2 weeks and it get worse



LOL, that boy is sick! 
Good morning David, one thing about Patrick's workouts is I get to try lotsa new stuff I've never tried before. (poor Rod gets to work the knots out of my back from all the damage done!  ) 
You have my deepest sympathy, I'll be following along.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 9, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LOL, that boy is sick!
> Good morning David, one thing about Patrick's workouts is I get to try lotsa new stuff I've never tried before. (poor Rod gets to work the knots out of my back from all the damage done!  )
> You have my deepest sympathy, I'll be following along.


Yeah, I think he is sick LOL! Naw, it's hard but I feel very confident with his set-ups and I really like how I feel after (several hours after LOL). I get to try new stuff too and it's so much more organized planning than the stuff I put together you know? 

Poor Rod?!? I was just thinking "Lucky Rod"


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 9, 2005)

I'd feel blessed just to have the name "rod" let alone be able to touch BC 

I mean just imagine being able to walk around and say "yea, my names _ROD_"


----------



## Velvet (Feb 9, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Morning Jeni  I'll post that later, I have it at home in an email but it's worse than before LOL. What does he have in store for you?



I dunno yet, I get it this weekend


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 9, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'd feel blessed just to have the name "rod" let alone be able to touch BC
> 
> I mean just imagine being able to walk around and say "yea, my names _ROD_"


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 9, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I dunno yet, I get it this weekend


Be afraid, be very afraid


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2005)

Aww.. look how the groupies bond


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 9, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Aww.. look how the groupies bond


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 9, 2005)

It's not their fault.  They have been funkified.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 10, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> It's not their fault.  They have been funkified.


It's not hard to do


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 10, 2005)

*Weight/Measurement*

*2/10/05*

*214.2 lbs*

*Waist-* 36inch
*Chest-* 46inch
*Bi's-* 16 3/4 (L) 17(R)
*Forearms-* 12 3/4 (L) 13 (R)
*Quads-* 25 1/4 (L) 25 3/4 (R)
*Calves-* 15


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 10, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *2/10/05*
> 
> *214.2 lbs*
> 
> ...


Weight loss so far is what ?  17 " Bi's !!  you bastard !!!!!  I'm Jealous, can ya tell ?  Good job Rock !


----------



## Velvet (Feb 10, 2005)

Morning Rocky   Congrats on the fat loss   Where is funkmaster P anyway???


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 10, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Weight loss so far is what ?  17 " Bi's !!  you bastard !!!!!  I'm Jealous, can ya tell ?  Good job Rock !


Weight loss is 5.5lbs since I started keeping track. Overall it's about 15lbs. 

Haha, I might have 17" bi's but most of that is flab


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 10, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Rocky   Congrats on the fat loss   Where is funkmaster P anyway???


Morning sexy  Thanks, I guess you know where Patrick is now


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 10, 2005)

*Phase II Of Funky Training- Upper*

*Bench Press, 6 sets / 90 sec RI-*
205 x 4
205 x 4
205 x 4
205 x 4
205 x 4
210 x 4 (almost didn't get that last one, but I did)

*T-Bar Support Row (wasn't sure what to replace the low row with ), 6 sets / 60-90 sec RI-*
90 x 4
100 x 4
110 x 4
115 x 4
120 x 4
120 x 4

*Incline DB Flye, 5 sets/ 30 sec RI-*
25 x 8
25 x 8
25 x 8
25 x 8
30 x 8

*WG Pulldown, 5 sets/ 30 sec RI-*
120 x 8
120 x 8
120 x 8
120 x 7
120 x 7

*Upright Row Cable, 5 sets/ 30 sec RI-*
60 x 8
70 x 8
80 x 8
90 x 8
100 x 7

*BB Curl, 5 sets/ 30 sec RI-*
55 x 8
55 x 8
55 x 6
55 x 6
55 x 5

*Pressdown, 5 sets/ 30 sec RI-*
80 x 8
80 x 7
80 x 7
80 x 5
70 x 6

*DB Shrug, 5 sets/ 30 sec RI-*
85 x 8
85 x 8
85 x 8
85 x 8
85 x 8

*Forearm Cable Curl, 5 sets/ 30 sec RI-*
45 x 10
45 x 10
45 x 10
45 x 9
45 x 9

*Decline Sit-up-*
35 x 8
35 x 8
35 x 7
35 x 4

*Work Out Time- 1:13*

*Notes-*
Freaking hard workout. Obviously took awhile to figure out some lb's but prepared for next time. The w/o hits home why rest days are so important LOL. 

*Meals High Carb*

*Meal 1-* 1/2 apple, 40g protein, Oats, 1 TBSP PB

*Meal 2-* 1/2 apple, 40g protein, Oats

*Meal 3- * Yam, 4oz chicken, 1/2 apple, 5 fish oil

*Meal 4-* Rice, 4oz chicken, 1/2 apple, 5 fish oil

*Meal 5-* 40g protein, 5 fish oil

*Meal 6-* 5oz chicken, broccoli, 5 fish oil

*Meal 7-* 1 can tuna, 5 fish oil


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 10, 2005)

50 sets in ONE WORKOUT!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 10, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 50 sets in ONE WORKOUT!!!


Wow, I'm impressed with myself LOL!!! I didn't count sets but I definately felt like  at the end. I was happy my sit-ups were still good after all that.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 10, 2005)

in response to your question in the PM.  For some reason it says that you are acceptiong PM's right now??

use the iso lateral row.  (what you called reg row).  that is what I meant by low row.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 10, 2005)

Holy crap David, that workout looks INTENSE! Awesome job.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 10, 2005)

Damn Rock ,

That looks like 2 workouts to me


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> in response to your question in the PM.  For some reason it says that you are acceptiong PM's right now??
> 
> use the iso lateral row.  (what you called reg row).  that is what I meant by low row.


Gotcha! I'm accepting PM's again LOL  Does it matter which grip I use?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 10, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Holy crap David, that workout looks INTENSE! Awesome job.


Thanks Kerry, it was intense. It took a long time for my stomach to settle down LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 10, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Damn Rock ,
> 
> That looks like 2 workouts to me


Well if you add up all the weight from those sets, I come almost close to lifting as much as you do


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 10, 2005)

Good GOD Man, 50 sets!!!       oh yeah, did I mention   KILLER w/o Brother!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 10, 2005)

A little change of pace compared to the HIT?  This is funky.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good GOD Man, 50 sets!!!       oh yeah, did I mention   KILLER w/o Brother!!!


Thanks buddy, it felt good and bad


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 10, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> A little change of pace compared to the HIT?  This is funky.


Well it's weird Sox. It was alot of volume, but it did feel like HIT in terms of intensity if that makes sense. Not the first 2 sets but the last 3 are killers of each exercise.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 10, 2005)

Did yer arms fall off yet?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2005)

Reminds me of the volume phase of TPPT


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 10, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Well it's weird Sox. It was alot of volume, but it did feel like HIT in terms of intensity if that makes sense. Not the first 2 sets but the last 3 are killers of each exercise.


Workout looks awesome, keep it up.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 10, 2005)

> Gotcha! I'm accepting PM's again LOL  Does it matter which grip I use?



neutral grip


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 11, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Did yer arms fall off yet?


Not yet, but the left one hurts a bit


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 11, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Reminds me of the volume phase of TPPT


I thought that when I saw YM's comment. But this "feels" different. I feel like I'm progressing here, where with TP's I felt like I was just overtraining and spinning my wheels.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 11, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Workout looks awesome, keep it up.


 Thanks buddy.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> neutral grip


LOL, and is that vertical or horizontal?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 11, 2005)

Damn Rock.  50 sets?  Bet you were sore after that!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 11, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Damn Rock.  50 sets?  Bet you were sore after that!


Yep, I thought it was hard until I did legs today LOL! Today about killed me, still not sure I'll make it


----------



## Velvet (Feb 11, 2005)

Morning Rocky


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Legs*

*Squat, 6 sets / 60-90 sec RI-*
225 x 4
225 x 4
225 x 4
225 x 4
225 x 4
235 x 4 (move up to 235 next time)

*SLDL, 6 sets / 60-90 sec RI-* 
285 x 4
285 x 4
285 x 4
285 x 4
285 x 4
295 x 4 (move up to 295)

*Seated Calf Raise, 6 sets/ 60 sec RI-*
135 x 4
150 x 4
155 x 4
160 x 4
165 x 4
170 x 4 (This would be a good weight to start with)

*Leg Curl, 5 sets/ 30 sec RI-*
120 x 8
120 x 7
120 x 4.5
100 x 7
100 x 7 (start with this next time)

*Deadlift, 5 sets/ 30 sec RI-*
185 x 8
185 x 8
185 x 7
185 x 6
185 x 5

*Leg Ext, 5 sets/ 30 sec RI-*
70 x 8
70 x 8
70 x 8
70 x 8
70 x 8 (move to 80)

*Donkey Calf Raise, 5 sets/ 30 sec RI-*
120 x 8
140 x 8
160 x 8
200 x 8
200 x 8

*Work Out Time- 1:15* (woulda been shorter but some exercise mishaps)

*Notes-*
I NEVER WANT TO DO LEG DAY AGAIN LOL. By the time I got to Deads I could hardly stand, my legs were quivering. I don't know how I finished 

*Squats-* No problem here, ready for an increase I think. Kept RI's to 60 sec 'cept for the last set I used the full 90 sec.

*SLDL-* Started with Sumo's first but I was afraid I was doing them incorrectly so I switched over to SLDL. I feel it very strongly in my back but I feel my form is good. If I lower the weight I feel it more in my hams, but I can do alot more than 4 reps at that weight. *What do you think Patrick?*

*Seated Calf-* Had trouble finding a good weight. Made each set count though with slow reps and holding and squeezing the contraction.

*Leg Curls-* Think I started too heavy, first 2 sets were pretty much to failure so I'll lower the weight a bit next time. Need to focus on keeping my hips down at the top of the movement!

*Deadlift-* Haha, I had visions of doing this exercise with 275 last night. Um- NO. My legs were shaking so bad by the time I got here and my hands were already ripped to hell. Somehow I managed through but I seriously thought I was going to yack.

*Donkey Calf Raise-* There were 4 guys taking their time on the Standing Calf Raise and I didn't think I could fit in with my 30 sec RI's so I tried the Donkey Calf Raise. I really liked it, never did this style before.

*Meals, Low Carb-*

*Meal 1-* 40g protein, 1 TBSP PB, 1 cup oats, 1/2 apple

*Meal 2-* 40g protein, 1 cup oats, 1/2 apple

*Meal 3-* 5oz Chicken, 1/2 apple, 4oz yam or sweet potatoe, 5 fish oil

*Meal 4-* 1 can tuna, broccoli, 5 fish oil

*Meal 5-* 5oz Chicken, Green Beans, 5 fish oil

*Meal 6-* 5oz Swordfish Steak, Green Beans, 5 fish oil


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 11, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Rocky


Morning Jeni  Gonna have a good day?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 11, 2005)

Dunno Rock, I hope so...need to work some stuff out

Wicked workout tho, you must be so proud!!  I don't think I could do that long of a workout, I'd spew everywhere.  Is that the new program Patrick sent you?

I've never tried a donkey calf raise, I've actually never seen the equipment in any of the gyms here in k-town


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 11, 2005)

I think P is trying to kill ya with these workouts         Nice job


----------



## BritChick (Feb 11, 2005)

OMG, holy leg workout!!!   
Hope you have a restful weekend ahead of ya!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2005)

Ummmmm Jesus Fucking Christ.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 11, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Dunno Rock, I hope so...need to work some stuff out
> 
> Wicked workout tho, you must be so proud!!  I don't think I could do that long of a workout, I'd spew everywhere.  Is that the new program Patrick sent you?
> 
> I've never tried a donkey calf raise, I've actually never seen the equipment in any of the gyms here in k-town


I HOPE you have a GREAT day Jeni!  x 1 billion  I am proud of that w/o but I'm also not looking forward to when it comes around again LOL. Yeah, it's the new program. My old gym has a "modified" donkey calf machine but this gym I'm going to has the real deal. I really like this gym because they have the older, IMO more productive equipment.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 11, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I think P is trying to kill ya with these workouts         Nice job


Thanks YM. I'm sitting here at my desk trying like hell to get in a comfortable position for my back LOL. It's gonna be a long day


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 11, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> OMG, holy leg workout!!!
> Hope you have a restful weekend ahead of ya!!!


Thanks Kerry, you too! I've got some traveling, some cooking and a new job to be at 5am on Mon morning.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 11, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Ummmmm Jesus Fucking Christ.


Hey there Iain, did you notice no lateral raises in this w/o LOL


----------



## BritChick (Feb 11, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks Kerry, you too! I've got some traveling, some cooking and a new job to be at 5am on Mon morning.



Oh hey, good luck with the new job!   
Have an awesome weekend.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2005)

No,  I didn't 

I can't believe you didn't throw them in there


----------



## P-funk (Feb 11, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> LOL, and is that vertical or horizontal?




vertical.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 11, 2005)

Alright, now I'm in a horrible mood! Depressed, lonely and really on Edge.

And where the fuck is my "good job" Patrick?!? LOL. J/K, don't take it out on me when doing my w/o's


----------



## P-funk (Feb 11, 2005)

okay I guess, since I wrote the program I should comment on the vloume as most of you seem to be jumping to a conclusion of what is really going on.  It seems to be a lot of volume but in reality you are just seeing one week, which can be considered a mini-cycle in and of itself.  There are 2 main exercises where he is resting longer and pushing heavier weights.  Followed by the insanity bullshit of 30sec rest through a variety of other exercises (5 sets each).  Now, the weight is not all out 100% intensity on these sets.  Really it is somewhere closer to 70% intensity.  The object is to most through the set with out pausing at all, give yourself a short rest and then continue. However, next week, the rest intervals on these exercises will fall to 20sec, 15sec the folling week and 10sec the last week.  Really these exercises are more like a drop set or a rest pause set than anything.  Goal being moving the same amount of weight over a shorter amount of time translating to greater energy output and what one would hope greater hypertrophy as the progressive resistance is changing due to the rest interval week to week.  So really, that stuff can be looked at as one long set since the RI are so short.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 11, 2005)

good job


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 11, 2005)

One long HORRIBLE set  Thanks Patrick for the good job.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> okay I guess, since I wrote the program I should comment on the vloume as most of you seem to be jumping to a conclusion of what is really going on.  It seems to be a lot of volume but in reality you are just seeing one week, which can be considered a mini-cycle in and of itself.  There are 2 main exercises where he is resting longer and pushing heavier weights.  Followed by the insanity bullshit of 30sec rest through a variety of other exercises (5 sets each).  Now, the weight is not all out 100% intensity on these sets.  Really it is somewhere closer to 70% intensity.  The object is to most through the set with out pausing at all, give yourself a short rest and then continue. However, next week, the rest intervals on these exercises will fall to 20sec, 15sec the folling week and 10sec the last week.  Really these exercises are more like a drop set or a rest pause set than anything.  Goal being moving the same amount of weight over a shorter amount of time translating to greater energy output and what one would hope greater hypertrophy as the progressive resistance is changing due to the rest interval week to week.  So really, that stuff can be looked at as one long set since the RI are so short.



Thanks for the explaination


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 11, 2005)

Good Job Rock !  LOL



  You deserve a gold star !


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *Notes-*
> I NEVER WANT TO DO LEG DAY AGAIN LOL. By the time I got to Deads I could hardly stand, my legs were quivering. I don't know how I finished



Dont be such a pussy! lol


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 11, 2005)

G'luck with the program man


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 11, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *Squat, 6 sets / 60-90 sec RI-*
> 225 x 4
> 225 x 4
> 225 x 4
> ...


HOLY GOD Brother, Your a fricken Beast!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey, thanks everyone  I haven't been around for a few days. Just here now to post my w/o and get to work  I'll catch up on everyones journal in a few days hopefully


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 14, 2005)

*Upper Body II*

*DB Military Press, 6 sets/ 60 sec RI-*
60 x 4 (5 sets)
65 x 4 (1 set)

*DB Hammer Curl, 6 sets/ 60 sec RI-*
45 x 4 (5 sets)
50 x 4 (1 set)

*CG Bench, 6 sets/ 60 sec RI-*
175 x 4 (6 sets)



*DB Bench, 5 sets/ 30 sec RI-*
70 x 8
70 x 5
60 x 6
60 x 5
60 x 5

*CG Cable Row, 5 sets/ 30 sec RI-*
100 x 8 (5 sets)

*DB Lateral Raise, 5 sets/ 30 sec RI-*
15 x 8
15 x 8
15 x 7
15 x 6
15 x 6

*Reverse Pec Deck, 5 sets/ 30 sec RI-*
80 x 8 (4 sets)
90 x 8 (1 set)

*Pullover Machine, 5 sets/ 30 sec RI-*
120 x 8
130 x 8
130 x 8
130 x 8
130 x 7

*Reverse BB Wrist Curl, 5 sets/ 30 sec RI-*
40 x 10
40 x 10
40 x 9
40 x 7
40 x 7


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 14, 2005)

I start breathing hard just _reading_ your workouts!  Keep up the good work .


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 14, 2005)

Nice wo Rock !  

Be a good boy at the new job !  At least for awhile, then unleash the beast ! LOL


----------



## Velvet (Feb 14, 2005)

You're one strong MOFO!!!  Way to go David.  Happy Valentines' Day


----------



## Rissole (Feb 14, 2005)

Bought those tickets yet.....


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 14, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I start breathing hard just _reading_ your workouts!  Keep up the good work .


   I start to break out in a sweat   Hey Brother, W/O is dialed in!!! Lookin GOOD


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I start breathing hard just _reading_ your workouts!  Keep up the good work .




these workouts are no joke!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> these workouts are no joke!!


I can tell!!! Serious weight slingin   I know I'd be


----------



## BritChick (Feb 14, 2005)

Happy Valentines Day David.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 15, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I start breathing hard just _reading_ your workouts!  Keep up the good work .


LOL JD! Thanks 



			
				Gary said:
			
		

> Nice wo Rock !
> 
> Be a good boy at the new job ! At least for awhile, then unleash the beast ! LOL


Haha, thanks Gary. I really like it there but it's going to be difficult to get my w/o's in with the 13 hour days, I'm a bit concerned with that.



			
				Jeni said:
			
		

> You're one strong MOFO!!! Way to go David. Happy Valentines' Day


Haha, I'm not a MOFO though  Soon as Gary has it ready I'll be with him and called Team Lucy 



			
				Pete said:
			
		

> Bought those tickets yet.....


Oh man, I wish. Especially after this past week LOL. Cheapest I've found is $3500 round trip 



			
				Angel said:
			
		

> I start to break out in a sweat  Hey Brother, W/O is dialed in!!! Lookin GOOD


Thanks buddy  I like that "dialed in"


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> these workouts are no joke!!


  My next upper is on Wed, same thing or more shortened RI's?



			
				Kerry said:
			
		

> Happy Valentines Day David


Thanks Kerry, Happy Valentines Day


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 15, 2005)

Alright, quick update. I've had a pretty bad past few days. Went off my meds because I decided I didn't want to take them anymore. I've never experienced anything like what happened. I guess there is a rebound effect with drugs like that, meaning you hit rock bottom HARD when going off and I did. 

Diet never suffered which I'm really proud of and I'm back on the meds again and feeling better.

I'll be doing my sprints/cardio today after work.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 15, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> My next upper is on Wed, same thing or more shortened RI's?
> 
> 
> Thanks Kerry, Happy Valentines Day




yesterday was uuper II.

then today is cardio so wed and thurs should be days off no??


----------



## Velvet (Feb 15, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> LOL JD! Thanks
> 
> 
> Haha, thanks Gary. I really like it there but it's going to be difficult to get my w/o's in with the 13 hour days, I'm a bit concerned with that.
> ...



Morning David  Tickets for what?  The classic?  Good god that's expensive it if is, it only costs me $1000 to go to vegas and I'm living way up in bum fuck idaho


----------



## BritChick (Feb 15, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Went off my meds because I decided I didn't want to take them anymore. I've never experienced anything like what happened. I guess there is a rebound effect with drugs like that, meaning you hit rock bottom HARD when going off and I did.




Good mornng David.   

 Rod did this for a few weeks over Christmas without telling me, he actually started trying to stretch them out, then ran out and decided not to renew his prescription... he was truly messed up there for a while, it was not a pretty situation.

Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 15, 2005)

okay, for the reps and sets to start the cycle back over you are going to go with 8x4 (reps x sets) for the main exercises and then the auxiliary lifts (the low rest stuff) I want you to leave sets and reps the same and drop the RI to 25sec.  Exercises stay the same.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yesterday was uuper II.
> 
> then today is cardio so wed and thurs should be days off no??


No, I had posted late on that Upper II. That was on Sunday and I took monday off and did the cardio today due to job. I feel fine for upper I tomorrow.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 15, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning David  Tickets for what?  The classic?  Good god that's expensive it if is, it only costs me $1000 to go to vegas and I'm living way up in bum fuck idaho


Haha, LOL. No, tickets to go to Australia and see Pete and his family. Lisa and I've been wanting to go for awhile but the plane tickets are outrageous.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 15, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good mornng David.
> 
> Rod did this for a few weeks over Christmas without telling me, he actually started trying to stretch them out, then ran out and decided not to renew his prescription... he was truly messed up there for a while, it was not a pretty situation.
> 
> Glad you are feeling better.


Thanks Kerry. I never would have thought it could get that bad. Eeck


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> okay, for the reps and sets to start the cycle back over you are going to go with 8x4 (reps x sets) for the main exercises and then the auxiliary lifts (the low rest stuff) I want you to leave sets and reps the same and drop the RI to 25sec.  Exercises stay the same.


Gotcha! Thanks Patrick


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 15, 2005)

*Cardio*

I know Patrick and I get sarcastic with each other and play around, but I always thought he was my friend. I didn't realise until I did the cardio today he set me up with that he really must NOT like me LOL!!! J/K. 

10 sprints- I did these on the track, sprint 1/4 of the track, jog 1/4. These about killed me. At the end I'd have to walk some of the "jog" part and I was dying inside.

However, this was followed by 30 min of Med intensity running. After the sprints I couldn't keep a jog up for the full 30 min so what I did was run 1 lap at a pretty good speed (nothing close to a sprint or "run") then do a fast walk for 1/4 of the track and then do a lap from there etc. I really only lasted 25 min and did 9 laps in that time (2.25 Miles) and the sprints were (1.25 Miles)

I was spent by the end!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2005)

That sounds like fun


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I know Patrick and I get sarcastic with each other and play around, but I always thought he was my friend. I didn't realise until I did the cardio today he set me up with that he really must NOT like me LOL!!! J/K.
> 
> 10 sprints- I did these on the track, sprint 1/4 of the track, jog 1/4. These about killed me. At the end I'd have to walk some of the "jog" part and I was dying inside.
> 
> ...


     Looks good Brother!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Looks good Brother!!!




^^  What he said  LOL   !!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 15, 2005)

Great you are sticking to these workouts Rock!  How's the job going?  Sure you have said, but I haven't been on the board much the last couple of days.....


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 15, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I know Patrick and I get sarcastic with each other and play around, but I always thought he was my friend. I didn't realise until I did the cardio today he set me up with that he really must NOT like me LOL!!! J/K.
> 
> 10 sprints- I did these on the track, sprint 1/4 of the track, jog 1/4. These about killed me. At the end I'd have to walk some of the "jog" part and I was dying inside.
> 
> ...



Wow rock thats insane!!!  Looks like some fun man heh.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 16, 2005)

Way to go buddy!  I always love a good cardio w/o that kicks my ass!  Is this the first time sprinting???


----------



## BritChick (Feb 16, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> 10 sprints- I did these on the track, sprint 1/4 of the track, jog 1/4. These about killed me. At the end I'd have to walk some of the "jog" part and I was dying inside.
> 
> However, this was followed by 30 min of Med intensity running. After the sprints I couldn't keep a jog up for the full 30 min so what I did was run 1 lap at a pretty good speed (nothing close to a sprint or "run") then do a fast walk for 1/4 of the track and then do a lap from there etc. I really only lasted 25 min and did 9 laps in that time (2.25 Miles) and the sprints were (1.25 Miles)
> 
> I was spent by the end!!!!!



You poor bastard! lol  This sounds bloody horrible!!!   
Good work David, I hate cardio with a passion.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 16, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> That sounds like fun


Your sick Jake 



			
				Angel said:
			
		

> Looks good Brother!!!


Thanks buddy, didn't feel good though LOL. Was up all night with congestion and trouble breathing. I have exercise induced asthma, go figure   



			
				YM said:
			
		

> ^^ What he said LOL !!!


Thanks YM! It was tough for me, but you coulda run circles around me 



			
				Jersey said:
			
		

> Great you are sticking to these workouts Rock! How's the job going? Sure you have said, but I haven't been on the board much the last couple of days.....


Thanks JD, I'm glad I'm sticking with it also. My arm seems pretty fine so far and I have a lot of confidence in Patrick so no reason to jump ship as I have a habit of doing LOL.

The job is going well, I really like some of the people I work with and the environment. I finally have a job where I can have an attitude, and it's actually encouraged you know. I start weapon training in 2 weeks, that should be fun also.



			
				Dead said:
			
		

> Wow rock thats insane!!! Looks like some fun man heh.


Thanks buddy, nothing compared to your weight lifting circuit though LOL. I wouldn't touch that one 



			
				Velvet said:
			
		

> Way to go buddy! I always love a good cardio w/o that kicks my ass! Is this the first time sprinting???


Thanks Jeni. I usually sprint in good weather, so first time sprinting in a few months. Feels like a lot more LOL.



			
				BritChick said:
			
		

> You poor bastard! lol This sounds bloody horrible!!!
> Good work David, I hate cardio with a passion.


Haha, I used to LOVE cardio but not after that  Regular running=fine, Sprints= even better, both together= sadistic LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 16, 2005)

*Upper I*

*BP, 4 sets/ RI= 90 sec*
185 x 8
185 x 8
185 x 8
185 x 5.5

*HS Row, 4 sets/ RI= 60-90 sec*
180 x 8
180 x 8
200 x 8
220 x 7

*Incline DB Flye, 5 sets/ RI= 25 sec*
30 x 8
30 x 8
30 x 8
30 x 7
30 x 7

*Wide Grip Pulldown, 5 sets/ RI= 25 sec*
130 x 8
130 x 8
130 x 7
130 x 5
130 x 5

*Upright Row Cable, 5 sets/ RI= 25 sec*
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 7
100 x 6
100 x 7

*BB Curl, 5 sets/ RI= 25 sec*
60 x 8
60 x 8
60 x 6
60 x 6
60 x 5

*Pushdown, 5 sets/ RI= 25 sec*
80 x 8
80 x 8
80 x 7
80 x 5
80 x 4

*DB Shrug, 5 sets/ RI= 25 sec*
90 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 7
90 x 6

*Cable Forearm Curl, 5 sets/ RI= 25 sec*
60 x 11
60 x 10
60 x 8
60 x 8
60 x 6

*Decline Sit-up, 4 sets/ RI= 25-45 sec*
40 x 10
40 x 8
40 x 7
40 x 6

*Notes=*

*BP-* First 3 sets were not a major problem. Worked hard but not to failure. Last set I was fading quickly and I thought I could safely get one more out. Went down, came halfway up and no further LOL. Had to put it on my chest and roll it off, luckily it was only 185 

*HS Row-* Nothing special here.

All the exercises with 25 sec RI's I upped the weight on and still managed to get pretty much the same rep schemes on. On all sets the 4th and 5th sets were pure torture. By the time I got to shrugs I could hardlly breathe or lift the weights, had to dig deep down to get the will and energy LOL.
*
W/O Time- 1 hour, 8 min.*


----------



## Rissole (Feb 16, 2005)

Holy crap dude....


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2005)

Yea, im really sick   I love that workout, nice job


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 16, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks buddy, nothing compared to your weight lifting circuit though LOL. I wouldn't touch that one



Yea it felt good the one time I got to do it...have to wait a while before I'm allowed to attempt it now.

Thats a massive w/o man...you must have been dead after that.  Thats a shit load of sets for an hour lol.  Good job!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 16, 2005)

Holy Guacomole !!

P will have you lean and mean in no time!  Your wo's have really been amazing lately.  Keep it up bud


----------



## Du (Feb 16, 2005)

Damn, thats some volume and speed.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice, nice, nice.  I really like the structure of working opposing muscle groups movement to movement.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 16, 2005)

Looks BRUTAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I like it.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 16, 2005)

You my Brother, are an official ANIMAL!!! Amazing W/O


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 16, 2005)

I am still having trouble understanding how you can make the switch from HIT to this.  You read articles, and believe in the Mentzer/Jones method of training yet you use the complete opposite?  Sorry this question keeps getting brought up, I just dont understand why you'd do that.

If you were seeing gains, believed in the method, then by all means you should still do it.  And if your problem is truly gym time, then why do the exact opposite of what you once backed and believed so dramatically?

Man, you probably hate me for asking these questions over and over again, haha.  I hope you dont mind.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 17, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Holy crap dude....


Hey there mate! Thanks for dropping in  What's going on?



			
				Premi said:
			
		

> Yea, im really sick  I love that workout, nice job


I've always thought you were sick LOL. Thanks Jake!



			
				Dead said:
			
		

> Yea it felt good the one time I got to do it...have to wait a while before I'm allowed to attempt it now.
> 
> Thats a massive w/o man...you must have been dead after that. Thats a shit load of sets for an hour lol. Good job!!
> [/QUOTE=Gary]
> ...


----------



## Velvet (Feb 17, 2005)

Morning Rocky, coming along great I see


----------



## BritChick (Feb 17, 2005)

Morning.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 17, 2005)

Phew, I think I got sweaty just reading that workout.   You maintain your strength quite well considering the rest intervals you used.


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 17, 2005)

Holy Shit Dave.......I was planning on working out today man, but I think I pulled an eyeball reading your workout.  You my friend are an animal.  

I hope that once my eye gets well, I'll be able to see your next set of workouts


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Holy Shit Dave.......I was planning on working out today man, but I think I pulled an eyeball reading your workout.  You my friend are an animal.
> 
> I hope that once my eye gets well, I'll be able to see your next set of workouts


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 17, 2005)

*Jeni and Kerry-* Morning beautiful ladies!  Did you have a good day?

*Cow-* Thanks man, I've been pretty happy and a little surprised with that. When I first started it sucked but I think I'm improving 

*Tony-* LOL, you crack me up! Thanks for the support and I hope your eye gets better soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 17, 2005)

*Legs*

*Squat, 4 sets/ 60 sec RI-*
205 x 8
205 x 8
205 x 8
205 x 8

*SLDL, 4 sets/ 60 sec RI-*
185 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 8
205 x 8

*Sitting Calf Raise, 4 sets/ 60 sec RI-*
135 x 8
135 x 8
135 x 8
135 x 8

*Leg Curls, 5 sets/ 25 sec RI-*
110 x 8
110 x 8
110 x 6
110 x 4.5
100 x 6

*Deadlift, 5 sets/ 25 sec RI-*
185 x 8
185 x 8
185 x 8
185 x 7
185 x 6

*Leg Ext, 5 sets/ 25 sec RI-*
90 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 7
90 x 7
90 x 6

*Standing Calf Raise, 5 sets/ 25 sec RI-*
60 x 8
60 x 8
60 x 8
60 x 8
60 x 8
*
Workout Time- 56 min*

*Notes- 

Squat-* I guess I should up the weight. The weight seemed heavy but I got all my reps so  I just need to suck it up and stack it on.

*SLDL-* Lowered the weight a bit and paused in the bottom portion of lift to get stretch and "feel" the hams. 

Everything else was a challenge, but I either went up in weight or reps and sometimes both even with the shortened RI's so I'm stoked about that


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2005)

Damn Brother, thats a W/O!!!   You have passed Go, no longer an animal  Now officialy a friggen BEAST!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm telling ya Rock ... you da man !!!!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 17, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *Jeni and Kerry-* Morning beautiful ladies!  Did you have a good day?
> 
> *Cow-* Thanks man, I've been pretty happy and a little surprised with that. When I first started it sucked but I think I'm improving
> 
> *Tony-* LOL, you crack me up! Thanks for the support and I hope your eye gets better soon


No need to worry folks, eye is going to be OK.  It was only a strain.  I was able to even work out today under doctor's supervision


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2005)

I cant wait to see 10sec RI's


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> No need to worry folks, eye is going to be OK.  It was only a strain.  I was able to even work out today under doctor's supervision


----------



## BritChick (Feb 17, 2005)

Leg day... I feel your pain! lol
Looking great David.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 18, 2005)

Morning David  Killer w/o..and I'm with Kerry, Leg Day


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Damn Brother, thats a W/O!!!   You have passed Go, no longer an animal  Now officialy a friggen BEAST!!!


Haha, thanks Angel. I appreciate the support!!!! Raaaaar 



			
				Gary said:
			
		

> I'm telling ya Rock ... you da man !!!!!!


LOL, your still DA MAN gary!!



			
				Premi said:
			
		

> I cant wait to see 10sec RI's


I'm not LOL 



			
				Brit said:
			
		

> Leg day... I feel your pain! lol


Leg day is such a bitch LOL! Especially with Patricks training.



			
				Velv said:
			
		

> Morning David  Killer w/o..and I'm with Kerry, Leg Day


Morning babe. Yep, the 3 of us are in the same boat. Maybe we should all do Leg day on the same day so we can support each other after


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 19, 2005)

*Upper II*

*DB OH Press, 4 sets/ 60 sec RI-*50 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 6

*DB Hammer Curl, 4 sets/ 60 sec RI-*
40 x 8
40 x 8
40 x 7
40 x 7

*CG Bench, 4 sets/ 60 sec RI-*
165 x 8
165 x 5
155 x 7
155 x 5 ( I just kept losing it on this)

*DB Bench, 5 sets/ 25 sec RI-*
60 x 8
60 x 7
60 x 6
60 x 5
60 x 3

*CG Cable Row, 5 sets/ 25 sec RI-*
115 x 8
115 x 8
115 x 8
115 x 8
115 x 7

*DB Lat Raise, 5 sets/ 25 sec RI-*
15 x 8
15 x 8
15 x 7
15 x 6
15 x 6

*Reverse Pec Deck, 5 sets/ 25 sec RI-*
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 7
100 x 7

*Straight Arm Pulldown, 5 sets/ 25 sec RI-*
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 7
100 x 6
100 x 6

*Reverse Wrist Curl, 5 sets/ 25 sec RI-*
45 x 8
45 x 8
45 x 6
45 x 5
45 x 4

*Behind Back Wrist Curl, 5 sets/ 25 sec RI-*
65 x 8
65 x 8
65 x 8 
65 x 8
65 x 8

*Notes-

DB OH Press-* Not bad, did better than I expected because I usually fail fast with shoulders but I hung in there. 

*DB Hammer-* Nothing special, 3rd set coulda gotten 8 instead of 7 but counted wrong and didn't realise it till after

*CG Bench-* Just kept failing, don't know what is wrong. May just be the higher reps 

*DB Bench-* Talk about failing, LOL. That last set I hardly got the DB's up at all!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 19, 2005)

*Patrick*

Hey Patrick. Alright, tomorrow is cardio then Monday is off. I'll hit the gym again Tue and Wed since I'm off work. So I assume RI's go down to 20 sec correct? Are we changing the main exercises or reps and sets this week?


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 19, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Patrick. Alright, tomorrow is cardio then Monday is off. I'll hit the gym again Tue and Wed since I'm off work. So I assume RI's go down to 20 sec correct? Are we changing the main exercises or reps and sets this week?


 He says, "YES. Pick two main exercises for each day, and email them to me."

 (sorry, i'm logged in at his computer and hogging it up hahahahaha!)


----------



## Velvet (Feb 19, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *DB OH Press, 4 sets/ 60 sec RI-*50 x 8
> 50 x 8
> 50 x 8
> 50 x 6
> ...



Holy crap that's a lotta volume, how long did that take?  You rock buddy


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 19, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> He says, "YES. Pick two main exercises for each day, and email them to me."
> 
> (sorry, i'm logged in at his computer and hogging it up hahahahaha!)


LOL!!!! Alright, I'll email them a bit later


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2005)

Good GOD Brother. Killer W/O, How do you have the energy to keep that up? You definatley are a BEAST!!!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 19, 2005)

Whoa... just read your last workout... it looks exhausting, I need to take a nap now!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 19, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Holy crap that's a lotta volume, how long did that take?  You rock buddy


Thanks Jeni  It was a little less than an hour.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good GOD Brother. Killer W/O, How do you have the energy to keep that up? You definatley are a BEAST!!!


Thanks buddy! Actually I had more energy on this w/o than the past ones. I think my body is switching to it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 19, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Whoa... just read your last workout... it looks exhausting, I need to take a nap now!


Haha, no naps!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 19, 2005)

You ROCK, Rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 20, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> You ROCK, Rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 20, 2005)

Just did my cardio. It is 23* outside so did it on a treadmill 

10 sprints, went 2.5 miles on a 2.0 incline and it took 22 min including warm-up.

30 min moderate intensity cardio at a 2.0 incline, went another 2.5 miles

5 miles in all, Cardio took 52 minutes. Sprints were 45 sec including the speed-up so they were more like 35 sec sprints. Kicked my ass though 


The cardio on the Treadmill was soooooo easy though today because there were soooooo many hot women in there working out. And I got the treadmill next to the window to the Yoga room, Hehe. That was inspiring to run to


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey Rock,


I know I already said this but I really am impressed with your wo's and your "stick-to-itness " ( I think I just invented a word !!! ) 


Unleash the Beast !!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 20, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Just did my cardio. It is 23* outside so did it on a treadmill
> 
> 10 sprints, went 2.5 miles on a 2.0 incline and it took 22 min including warm-up.
> 
> ...


Good job on the cardio!!!   Yoga room huh


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 20, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Rock,
> 
> 
> I know I already said this but I really am impressed with your wo's and your "stick-to-itness " ( I think I just invented a word !!! )
> ...


Great word Brother.............. will have to use that


----------



## Velvet (Feb 20, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> The cardio on the Treadmill was soooooo easy though today because there were soooooo many hot women in there working out. And I got the treadmill next to the window to the Yoga room, Hehe. That was inspiring to run to



  boys!  Happy Sunday Rocky, congrats on the news


----------



## P-funk (Feb 20, 2005)

sprints and cardio in general should feel much easier after training on short RI's.  I don't do any cardio but I think I can possible right now run a mile faster than I ever have purely becasue my training over the past year has been with short RI.  WHen I was in Miami a few weeks back I did 10 sprints on a recumbant bike for the first time in like 7 or 8 months just to kill time.  I burned through that shit.  I was recovering so fast it felt like nothing........ofcourse, hot girls in the gym helps too.  LOL...........I always fall off the treadill trying to see if they are looking at me though.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 21, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I always fall off the treadill trying to see if they are looking at me though.





Morning David   How was your weekend??


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 22, 2005)

'sup Rock ?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 22, 2005)

It's awefully quiet in here....    Where ya at David????


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 22, 2005)

Morning everyone! Sorry, been busy at work and I'm still having a bit of trouble with my meds- going on emotional rollercoasters LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Upper I*

*HS Incline, 4 sets/ 60-90 sec RI-*
210 x 4
230 x 4
250 x 4
250 x 4

*Reverse Grip Chin, 4 sets/ 90 sec RI-*
BW + 10 x 4
BW + 10 x 4
BW + 10 x 4
BW + 15 x 3.5


*Incline DB Flye, 5 sets/ 20 sec RI-*
30 x 8
30 x 8
30 x 8
30 x 8
30 x 6

*Wide Grip Pulldown, 5 sets/ 20 sec RI-*
130 x 8
130 x 7
130 x 6
130 x 4
120 x 7

*Upright Cable Row, 5 sets/ 20 sec RI-*
110 x 8
110 x 8
110 x 7
110 x 6
110 x 6

*BB Curl, 5 sets/ 20 sec RI-*
60 x 8
60 x 7
60 x 5
50 x 8
50 x 7

*Pressdown, 5 sets/ 20 sec RI-*
80 x 8
80 x 8
80 x 6
80 x 5
70 x 5

*DB Shrug, 5 sets/ 20 sec RI-*
90 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 7
90 x 6

*Cable Forearm Curl, 5 sets/ 20 sec RI-*
60 x 10
60 x 10
60 x 10
60 x 8
60 x 8

*Decline Sit-up-*
45 x 8
45 x 8
45 x 7

AAaaaarrggghhh, that 5 sec RI difference can really affect you LOL. I was almost crying on most of those sets it was so hard. I know I'll have to start lowering weight next time around. By the time I got to sit-ups I was completely spent so I didn't do much and wasn't thrilled with what I did do. Oh well, I feel abs are secondary at this point and being worked with everything else.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 22, 2005)

don't lower your starting weight.  rep range is 5-8 contiuous TUT reps.  Just go and then drop the weight somewhere in the later sets if need be. startring weight is always the same though.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> don't lower your starting weight.  rep range is 5-8 contiuous TUT reps.  Just go and then drop the weight somewhere in the later sets if need be. startring weight is always the same though.


That's what I was planning to do  Once I hit 5 reps or lower I'd drop some weight. Gotta move quick though to keep it under 15 seconds.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 22, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> That's what I was planning to do  Once I hit 5 reps or lower I'd drop some weight. Gotta move quick though to keep it under 15 seconds.



Just use lots of smaller plates so that you can quickly break them down, as if you were doing a dropset.

Nice workouts by the way.  It looks like P is kicking your ass.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 22, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Just use lots of smaller plates so that you can quickly break them down, as if you were doing a dropset.
> 
> Nice workouts by the way.  It looks like P is kicking your ass.


I use "small" plates anyway LOL  That's all I can lift  Yeah, P is kicking my ass, but I'm definately telling a difference in my body composition and I'm very happy with the results. Obviously since I've never stuck to a program this long


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2005)

Brother, VERY INTENSE lookin W/O!!! Seems your the one Kicken Arse!!!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> TUT reps




 What's TUT?

Hi David, 
Your workouts look like work, keep it up you're doing awesome.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2005)

I think Time Under Tension, but don't quote me


----------



## BritChick (Feb 22, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I think Time Under Tension, but don't quote me



Okay cool and that would make sense.  Never heard that phrase before though.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 23, 2005)

Morning David


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2005)

Morning everyone! Yeah TUT= Time under tension :thumbs.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2005)

*Legs*

*Squat, 4 sets/ 60-90 sec RI-*
235 x 4
235 x 4
245 x 4
255 x 4

*SLDL, 4 sets/ 60 sec RI-*
295 x 4
295 x 4
305 x 4
305 x 4

*Sitting Calf, 4 sets/ 60 sec RI-*
180 x 4
180 x 4
180 x 4
180 x 4

*Leg Curl, 5 sets/ 20 sec RI-*
110 x 8
110 x 8
110 x 6
110 x 5
100 x 5.5

*Deadlift, 5 sets/ 20 sec RI-*
185 x 8
185 x 8
185 x 8
185 x 7
185 x 6

*Leg Ext, 5 sets/ 20 sec RI-*
90 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 7
90 x 7

*Standing Calf, 5 sets/ 20 sec RI-*
70 x 8
70 x 8
70 x 8
70 x 7
70 x 7

Holy crap that w/o killed me. Especially the Deads. 20 SEC RI!!!!! Yack. I wore a lifting belt for squats and SLDL today because I've been having pain in my past inguinal hernia site lately doing those exercises and wanted to see if that would help. It did.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 23, 2005)

Awesome workout David, those 20 intervals are brutal, especially on leg day!   
I've just started using my weight belt again for my squats now that they are going up, I feel it just sort of aids me in keeping the form and I like the support.
Have a great day.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks Kerry, not looking forward to the next 2 weeks LOL. I don't like using my belt but it stopped the pain in my groin so that's good. And your right, it does help with the form and I can always use help there


----------



## BritChick (Feb 23, 2005)

Yeah, I don't look forward to legs anymore - period! lol


----------



## Velvet (Feb 23, 2005)

I dont' remember EVER looking forward to legs, but I like the glow when I'm done

Excellent workout David!!  Any more news/updates on the making babies thing?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I dont' remember EVER looking forward to legs, but I like the glow when I'm done
> 
> Excellent workout David!!  Any more news/updates on the making babies thing?


Glow afterwards?!? LOL, I have to keep myself from puking for at least an hour after. THEN I feel good 

Well we started "trying" if you know what I mean  Now we just keep trying and see what happens. To be honest I have a fear of her not being able to conceive, but we never know till we try


----------



## Velvet (Feb 23, 2005)

Is there any reason you fear it or is it only because you really really want this to happen?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 23, 2005)

Oh and have tons of fun trying


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2005)

Well Lisa had complications back as a teen that could affect this, and the fact we haven't used any birth control for the past 6 years, just being careful "when" we have fun together LOL. It's hard to believe there were not mistakes in 6 years you know?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 23, 2005)

BOy you two like to live on the edge eh?   I'm sure it'll all work out, you'd make a good daddy!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 23, 2005)

YOU ARE TRYING NOW 

Didn't I teach you anything when we met.  NO KIDS   Makes life so much easier


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 23, 2005)

Just so some chicks don't rag me out.  

I am kidding, but it is typical male talk


----------



## BritChick (Feb 23, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Just so some chicks don't rag me out.
> 
> I am kidding, but it is typical male talk



No don't recant, it's awesome advice!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 23, 2005)

K I wasn't really kidding, I am just a wuss and Didn't want to face the wrath.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2005)

Haha, your all cracking me up 

Iain- your the one who told me to go for it when we met. There is no "perfect" time remember?!? Or do you just want to keep all the fun to yourself  Haha.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 23, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> No don't recant, it's awesome advice!!!



ya ya, i'm with Britty, no kids 










j/k

Wait...no i'm not


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 23, 2005)

Damn rock, I bet 60 seconds is a cakewalk at this point!  Nice workout.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Damn rock, I bet 60 seconds is a cakewalk at this point!  Nice workout.


Haha, LOL it is. When I wait the 60 sec on the main lifts I keep thinking I need to get right in there and do it. I need to restrain myself


----------



## P-funk (Feb 23, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Haha, LOL it is. When I wait the 60 sec on the main lifts I keep thinking I need to get right in there and do it. I need to restrain myself




that happens to me too.  My recovery is so good now that 60sec seems like an eternity.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> that happens to me too.  My recovery is so good now that 60sec seems like an eternity.


Yep, and I'm sure it will continue to get easier. I remember when 60 sec RI was just WAY to short for me, I needed 2-3 min LOL.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 23, 2005)

Nice Workout Daddy- O


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 23, 2005)

Good GOD Man   Your really starting to give me a complex here  AWESOME W/O Brother. Your SLD's are killin me    Making me go through mine all over again  


Lookin like a definate


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Yep, and I'm sure it will continue to get easier. I remember when 60 sec RI was just WAY to short for me, I needed 2-3 min LOL.



Damn, thats what I feel like.  60 is way too short, but hope to get better conditioned soon.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 23, 2005)

Looking great Rock!  I've been trying to cut back my RI's, but nothing like Funky training .


----------



## TheWolf (Feb 23, 2005)

Wow, Rock I need to take some sweet talkin lessons from you.  You went from almost being a single guy to talking about having a baby in about 3 months or so.  Good for you!

I wish you guys the best.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 24, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice Workout Daddy- O


LOL, thanks Gramps


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 24, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good GOD Man   Your really starting to give me a complex here  AWESOME W/O Brother. Your SLD's are killin me    Making me go through mine all over again
> 
> 
> Lookin like a definate


Thanks Angel. Though your w/o's are more impressive than mine buddy


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 24, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn, thats what I feel like.  60 is way too short, but hope to get better conditioned soon.


If you keep shortening the RI's you'll definately get there.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 24, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Looking great Rock!  I've been trying to cut back my RI's, but nothing like Funky training .


Haha, I don't blame you  I've noticed you cutting the RI's back some. Just knock off 5 sec every week


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 24, 2005)

TheWolf said:
			
		

> Wow, Rock I need to take some sweet talkin lessons from you.  You went from almost being a single guy to talking about having a baby in about 3 months or so.  Good for you!
> 
> I wish you guys the best.


LOL, OMG! That is soooooo funny. Thanks Wolf. Fortunately Lisa understood what had happened a long time ago and telling her didn't send our marriage back to square one or in the negatives. I'm a lucky guy


----------



## Paynne (Feb 24, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Oh and have tons of fun trying




I remember the first time we "tried"...it was kinda wierd, like it took all the fun outta it....ok it took SOME of the fun outta it  


Hey Rock how's your vision after the lasik?  Mine was 2 weeks ago and I'm not quite 20/20 yet, and I'm sorta semi bumming about it. I don't need glasses anymore but it's not perfect. Does it continue to get better?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello Brother, how goes it!!!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 24, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> LOL, OMG! That is soooooo funny. Thanks Wolf. Fortunately Lisa understood what had happened a long time ago and telling her didn't send our marriage back to square one or in the negatives. I'm a lucky guy



Hey, I think it's very cool that things turned out this way... have fun getting pregnant!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 24, 2005)

GODspeed your trying to get pregnant Brother!!! Children are definatley a gift from above!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 25, 2005)

Paynne said:
			
		

> I remember the first time we "tried"...it was kinda wierd, like it took all the fun outta it....ok it took SOME of the fun outta it
> 
> 
> Hey Rock how's your vision after the lasik?  Mine was 2 weeks ago and I'm not quite 20/20 yet, and I'm sorta semi bumming about it. I don't need glasses anymore but it's not perfect. Does it continue to get better?


Hey there buddy! It's ALWAYS FUN!! 

My vision is like 20/10 now. Sometimes my eyes get tired and it feels weird, but for the most part my vision is very good. 

Your eyesight WILL continue to improve over about 6 months. When I had the surgery the day after my vision was amazing, then after a day or two it just worsened and freaked me out. But after about a month I noticed it improving again. It's just all part of the healing process I believe. Hang in there, I think it'll get better


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 25, 2005)

Thanks Kerry and Angel. Just to clarify though, Lisa is trying to get pregnant. I gave up trying to get pregnant myself


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 25, 2005)

*Upper II*

*DB OH Press, 4 sets/ 60 sec RI-*
70 x 2 ( couldn't get it in place, total ego buster)
65 x 4
65 x 4
65 x 4
70 x 3.5 (If you fall off the horse, get back on  Got it into place easier and those are 3 good reps)

*Hammer Curl, 4 sets/ 60 sec RI-*
50 x 4
50 x 4
50 x 4
50 x 4

*CG Bench, 4 sets/ 60 sec RI-*
185 x 4
185 x 4
190 x 4
190 x 4

*DB Bench, 5 sets/ 20 sec RI-*
60 x 8
60 x 7
60 x 5
50 x 6
50 x 3

*CG Row, 5 sets/ 20 sec RI-*
120 x 8
120 x 8
120 x 8
120 x 7
120 x 6

*DB Lat Raise, 5 sets/ 20 sec RI-*
15 x 8
15 x 8
15 x 7
15 x 6
10 x 8

*Reverse Pec Deck, 5 sets/ 20 sec RI-*
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 7
100 x 6
90 x 6

*Straight Arm Pulldwon, 5 sets/ 20 sec RI-*
100 x 8
100 x 7
100 x 5
85 x 7
85 x 6

*Reverse BB Wrist Curl, 5 sets/ 20 sec RI-*
45 x 8
45 x 8
45 x 7
45 x 4.5
45 x 4

*Behind Back Wrist Curl, 5 sets/ 20 sec RI-*
75 x 8
75 x 8
75 x 8
75 x 8
75 x 7

*Swiss Ball Crunch, 2 sets/ 45 sec RI-*
BW x 20
BW x 20

Those RI's are killing me! On DB Bench when I dropped it to 50, I couldn't do more than 3 LOL. I almost didn't get that.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 25, 2005)

*Patrick*

Alright, so I guess next round we are down to 15 sec RI's. What are we doing with the "main" exercises?


----------



## BritChick (Feb 25, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks Kerry and Angel. Just to clarify though, Lisa is trying to get pregnant. I gave up trying to get pregnant myself



Phew... I gotta say I think it will probably look much nice on Lisa.   
Good morning David.   
Another awesome looking workout!


----------



## Yanick (Feb 25, 2005)

holy shit i just found this section of the forums, lol. Damn rock i knew you were doing Patricks routine but actually reading your workouts is making me tired as shit.  Great job, i only read the last couple of pages, but when i get home i'll give your journal a full read through.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 25, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Phew... I gotta say I think it will probably look much nice on Lisa.
> Good morning David.
> Another awesome looking workout!


Thanks Kerry.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 25, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> holy shit i just found this section of the forums, lol. Damn rock i knew you were doing Patricks routine but actually reading your workouts is making me tired as shit.  Great job, i only read the last couple of pages, but when i get home i'll give your journal a full read through.


Thanks Yanick, I appreciate the support and sympathy LOL  Maybe one day I'll lift the big weights like you


----------



## Yanick (Feb 25, 2005)

haha, thats funny. I wish i was pushin around big weights, like pat says i'm decent on deads/squats but my bench is that of a 15year old lol.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 25, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Alright, so I guess next round we are down to 15 sec RI's. What are we doing with the "main" exercises?




pm me what main exercises you want to do.  yes, 15sec RI.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 25, 2005)

What kinda workout is that................. PUSSY




















































































J/K   Good job


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 25, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks Kerry and Angel. Just to clarify though, Lisa is trying to get pregnant. I gave up trying to get pregnant myself


Quitter!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 25, 2005)

My GOD Brother, your W/O's are killin me!!! Freakin Beast I tell you. Yeah, Das right, show that 70 pounder whos boss!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 26, 2005)

Nice wo Rock !  I'm suprised you're still alive !  !5 sec RI's coming up ? thats like no rest at all


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 26, 2005)

15 second rest intervals are almost like rest-pause sets.  That's going to be killer.  Way to go rock.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 27, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *DB OH Press, 4 sets/ 60 sec RI-*
> 70 x 2 ( couldn't get it in place, total ego buster)
> 65 x 4
> 65 x 4
> ...


Awesome stuff Rock, very tough looking wo!  I'm impressed you have stuck with it .


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 27, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> What kinda workout is that................. PUSSY
> J/K   Good job



LOL, I do feel like a pussy though, struggling with bench 50lbs


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 27, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Quitter!!!


Alright, I'm tired of ALWAYS quiting. I'll go back to trying to get pregnant


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 27, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> My GOD Brother, your W/O's are killin me!!! Freakin Beast I tell you. Yeah, Das right, show that 70 pounder whos boss!!!


LOL, thanks buddy! Patrick has me doing standing DB OH Press this week. Don't think I'll touch the 70 #'ers


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 27, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Rock !  I'm suprised you're still alive !  !5 sec RI's coming up ? thats like no rest at all


I'm not looking forward to the 15 sec RI, but after that is the 10 sec RI!!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 27, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> 15 second rest intervals are almost like rest-pause sets.  That's going to be killer.  Way to go rock.


Thanks Cow, I think with the 15 sec RI it'll be time to stop looking at my watch and getting up, just count it out and go again just like the rest-pause


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 27, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Awesome stuff Rock, very tough looking wo!  I'm impressed you have stuck with it .


Thanks JD. I'm proud of myself for sticking with it too, but like I've said- there's been no reason to abandon this w/o. I feel pretty confident in it and the results Patrick is helping me to attain


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> LOL, thanks buddy! Patrick has me doing standing DB OH Press this week. Don't think I'll touch the 70 #'ers


I hear ya Brother!!!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 27, 2005)

Good morning David.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 28, 2005)

Morning Kerry


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 28, 2005)

*Upper I*

*This first exercise was NOT authorized by Patrick and NOT OK'd. I went on my own and did it and felt the wrath of Patrick afterwards. That will NOT happen again.*
*Unauthorized Smith Machine Incline BB , 8 sets/ 60 sec RI-*
205 x 3
225 x 3
225 x 3
225 x 3
235 x 3
235 x 3
235 x 3
240 x 3 (Last rep went up very slow LOL)

*HS Row, 8 sets/ 60 sec RI/ Neutral Grip-*
250 x 3
270 x 3
290 x 3
290 x 3
290 x 3
290 x 3
290 x 3
300 x 3

*Incline DB Flye, 5 sets/ 15 sec RI-*
30 x 8
30 x 8
30 x 8
30 x 8
30 x 8 (WTF?!?!? It was like they were nothing)

*WG Pulldown, 5 sets/ 15 sec RI-*
130 x 8
130 x 8
130 x 6
130 x 5
120 x 6

*Cable Upright Row, 5 sets/ 15 sec RI-*
110 x 8
110 x 8
110 x 7
100 x 6
90 x 7

*BB Curl, 5 sets/ 15 sec RI-*
60 x 8
60 x 8
60 x 6
50 x 7
50 x 7

*Pressdown, 5 sets/ 15 sec RI-*
80 x 8
80 x 8
80 x 6
80 x 5
70 x 5

*HS Shrug, 5 sets/ 15 sec RI-*
140 x 8
140 x 8
140 x 8
140 x 8
140 x 7

*Forearm Cable Curl, 5 sets/ 15 sec RI-*
70 x 8
70 x 8
70 x 7
70 x 6
70 x 5 ( I upped the weight 10 lbs from last time and still hit my RR  )

*Crunch Machine, 5 sets/ 15 sec RI-*
155 x 8
155 x 8
155 x 7
155 x 7
155 x 6

*WO Time- 59 min!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

That w/o ROCKED!!!   I went into dreading it. I don't know what it was, the heavy sets at the beginning or what but I felt really motivated in there today.

*Incline Smith Press- * I did this rather than the reg Incline BB because of the low reps and I have trouble with my shoulder unracking from the "free" bench. These were definately a challenge.

*HS Row-* Nothing much to report here

*IDB Flye-* WOW, that knocked me back a bit. I was all set for this exercise. Had out the 30's/ 25's / and 20's to go down in weight as I went. I managed 8 reps on ALL sets. Last 2 sets was a challenge but I still hit it

*HS Shrug-* A few guys were hogging the DB's and I didn't want to wait so I grabbed the HS machine and did them. I like this MUCH better than DB's. Not rubbing on legs and such.



The way I counted this time since it was such a low time was as soon as the weight hit the floor or wherever I just counted out loud to 15 and was picking the weight back up when I'd hit 13. The others I had used my watch, but I feel counting it out kept me more in the mental grove of the w/o.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 28, 2005)

*Patrick*

I think I'm doing this right but I wanted to make sure. When I do the "Main" heavy exercise. I don't want to fail each set correct? It's progressive failure so I should try to keep the weight the same and by the time I hit that 8th set I fail at 3 or even less. Am I correct in this or should I be failing each set and lowering the weight as I go? Even at the beginning the weight is challenging for the 3 reps but with the "longer" RI I'm "recovered" for the next set.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 28, 2005)

have someone un-rack for you.  I didn't authorize smith machine work.  that makes me look like a dumb ass.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 28, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I think I'm doing this right but I wanted to make sure. When I do the "Main" heavy exercise. I don't want to fail each set correct? It's progressive failure so I should try to keep the weight the same and by the time I hit that 8th set I fail at 3 or even less. Am I correct in this or should I be failing each set and lowering the weight as I go? Even at the beginning the weight is challenging for the 3 reps but with the "longer" RI I'm "recovered" for the next set.




fail in the last set yes.  not all of them


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> have someone un-rack for you.  I didn't authorize smith machine work.  that makes me look like a dumb ass.


Alright, I fixed it. Sorry, you know longer look like a dumb ass. Well, at least not for that exercise


----------



## P-funk (Feb 28, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Alright, I fixed it. Sorry, you know longer look like a dumb ass. Well, at least not for that exercise




lmao good save.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lmao good save.


 I'm a people pleaser


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 28, 2005)

I saw it   Dumbass


----------



## Paynne (Feb 28, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> My vision is like 20/10 now.



   Holy crap! Eagle eyes!


WOs are looking good my man


----------



## BritChick (Feb 28, 2005)

Hi David.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 28, 2005)

Nice wo Rock !   When is comp over ? another week ?  Then its time to tell the truth  (aka take pics ! )


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2005)

Unauthorized or not Brother, your movin some killer weight!!! Can't wait to see pics!!!
Great W/O!!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 28, 2005)

I would like to see some pics too.  Nice workout, and wtf?  Smith bench?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 28, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *This first exercise was NOT authorized by Patrick and NOT OK'd. I went on my own and did it and felt the wrath of Patrick afterwards. That will NOT happen again.*


  It was just a momentary lapse of reason .


----------



## LW83 (Feb 28, 2005)

Those were some heavy rows rock!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 1, 2005)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Holy crap! Eagle eyes!
> 
> 
> WOs are looking good my man


Thanks buddy. Keep me updated on how your eyes are doing


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 1, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> I saw it   Dumbass


LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 1, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Rock !   When is comp over ? another week ?  Then its time to tell the truth  (aka take pics ! )


I'm really not sure, seems like it fell through the drain a bit  I'm going now more for the competition between Dale/TCD/and TP. They wouldn't allow me into their Comp so I'll just post my pics when they do  But it's definately not pic time yet


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 1, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Unauthorized or not Brother, your movin some killer weight!!! Can't wait to see pics!!!
> Great W/O!!!


Thanks Angel LOL. Be careful of your wish


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I would like to see some pics too.  Nice workout, and wtf?  Smith bench?


Momentary lapse of judgement   I'd really like to get my waist to like 33 or 32 before taking pics. We'll see though when other's post theirs.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 1, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> It was just a momentary lapse of reason .


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 1, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Those were some heavy rows rock!


LOL, your keeping me on my toes buddy! Thanks, for only 3 reps I'd have liked to done a bit more weight but it's been awhile since going "heavy" on that.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey Rock,

Now that you are using T3,  you might want to consider using Lean Xtreme after your T3 Cycle.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 1, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Hey Rock,
> 
> Now that you are using T3,  you might want to consider using Lean Xtreme after your T3 Cycle.


Rather than with it?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 1, 2005)

Not sure about with it 

But something like 7-keto (or in this case 7-OH) and Guggles help post T3 to rebound the thyroid.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 1, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Not sure about with it
> 
> But something like 7-keto (or in this case 7-OH) and Guggles help post T3 to rebound the thyroid.


Ok, I gotcha now. Thanks!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 1, 2005)

Well, w/o didn't happen today. Was suppose to be legs but won't hit that until Friday.  Just can't get it in with these 13 hour days. When I work nights it won't be a problem, but on days I get up at 3am and get off work at 5:30pm which puts me at the gym around 7pm. I tried it tonight and the place was packed. I walked through to see just how packed and ended up turning around and walking back out LOL.

Now is this a problem with the program Patrick? It'll mean more time inbetween w/o's sometimes. Like I won't get to Legs until Fri, but then I can do Upper II on Sat and Upper I on Tue. But I will have stretches of 3-4 days when I can't make it to the gym at all.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 1, 2005)

*On another note*

On the other hand, I had a cool experience walking thru the gym tonight. I was still wearing my work uniform which is a SWAT uniform all in black. Of course it makes you look a lot hotter than you are LOL. I don't normally turn heads when I walk by, but apparently in my BDU's I do  It was fun to have the ladies looking at me as well as guys, and not in a weird way.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2005)

HAHAHAHA!!! You are not only a post whore, but an attention whore!  I bet all the ladies are looking forward to you working out at night


----------



## Velvet (Mar 1, 2005)

whoot woooooooooooooo, sexy Rocky


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHA!!! You are not only a post whore, but an attention whore!  I bet all the ladies are looking forward to you working out at night


I've never had "positive" attention like that before, but yeah I LIKED IT  Unfortunately I'm afraid they'd only be disappointed once I changed outta my uniform LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 1, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> whoot woooooooooooooo, sexy Rocky


 Thanks Velvet. I'll have to have Lisa take some pics of me in uniform.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 1, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> On the other hand, I had a cool experience walking thru the gym tonight. I was still wearing my work uniform which is a SWAT uniform all in black. Of course it makes you look a lot hotter than you are LOL. I don't normally turn heads when I walk by, but apparently in my BDU's I do  It was fun to have the ladies looking at me as well as guys, and not in a weird way.



Hi David   
What lady can resist a uniform but then I bet you look hot when you take it off too... um, maybe get Lisa to take some pics for us girlies of that too!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2005)

In your SWAT uni huh? Brother I bet ALL kinda heads turned and EVERYONE had all sorts of Ideas in their head!!!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 1, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Well, w/o didn't happen today. Was suppose to be legs but won't hit that until Friday.  Just can't get it in with these 13 hour days. When I work nights it won't be a problem, but on days I get up at 3am and get off work at 5:30pm which puts me at the gym around 7pm. I tried it tonight and the place was packed. I walked through to see just how packed and ended up turning around and walking back out LOL.
> 
> Now is this a problem with the program Patrick? It'll mean more time inbetween w/o's sometimes. Like I won't get to Legs until Fri, but then I can do Upper II on Sat and Upper I on Tue. But I will have stretches of 3-4 days when I can't make it to the gym at all.




do what you can do.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 2, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi David
> What lady can resist a uniform but then I bet you look hot when you take it off too... um, maybe get Lisa to take some pics for us girlies of that too!


Haha, I don't think you want those


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> In your SWAT uni huh? Brother I bet ALL kinda heads turned and EVERYONE had all sorts of Ideas in their head!!!


It was cool, I'm gonna wear it everywhere now LOL!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> do what you can do.


 So you don't think it'll mess me up too much then? Thanks P.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 2, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> So you don't think it'll mess me up too much then? Thanks P.




it will probably be beter.  More recovery time and all.  You are under the delusion that you need to spend all this time in the gym to see improvement when really it is more about workout effeciency and not how much time you spend in there.  Just don't eat like a slob adn you wont look like one.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 2, 2005)

When in your SWAT uni, if someone asks your name, say my friends call me "Rock".  That'll really get'em .


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> *it will probably be beter.  More recovery time and all. *  You are under the delusion that you need to spend all this time in the gym to see improvement when really it is more about workout effeciency and not how much time you spend in there.  Just don't eat like a slob adn you wont look like one.


That's what I was thinking, but it's hard for me  Eat like a slob, ME?!?! LOL, my diet is still going well


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 2, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> When in your SWAT uni, if someone asks your name, say my friends call me "Rock".  That'll really get'em .


I never thought of that LOL. Trouble is, everyone used to call me that before "The Rock" hit the scene. Then people think I'm naming myself after him, PISSES me off. I was Rock for 10 years before him  LOL.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 2, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> On the other hand, I had a cool experience walking thru the gym tonight. I was still wearing my work uniform which is a SWAT uniform all in black. Of course it makes you look a lot hotter than you are LOL. I don't normally turn heads when I walk by, but apparently in my BDU's I do  It was fun to have the ladies looking at me as well as guys, and not in a weird way.


Wait a minute big guy , I don't want to burst your bubble but are you sure you had your pants zipped up ?  Or maybe your shoes were on the wrong feet ? Maybe you had one of those dryer sheets hanging out the leg of your pants !  That will make people stare ! 

J/K  It is nice to see people giving you the "eye" for a GOOD reason isn't it


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Har, har, har!!!!  Thanks Gary.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 2, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Wait a minute big guy , I don't want to burst your bubble but are you sure you had your pants zipped up ?  Or maybe your shoes were on the wrong feet ? Maybe you had one of those dryer sheets hanging out the leg of your pants !  That will make people stare !
> 
> J/K  It is nice to see people giving you the "eye" for a GOOD reason isn't it






Good one  

Pssssssst - Hey Rock - Can you get me one of those uniforms ??


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 2, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Har, har, har!!!!  Thanks Gary.


Anything to help buddy   have a great day !


----------



## Yanick (Mar 2, 2005)

swat uniform...man thats so cool. are you really swat? i thought i read that you worked in a hospital(maybe i'm hallucinating)?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 2, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Good one
> 
> Pssssssst - Hey Rock - Can you get me one of those uniforms ??


Sure, but I highly doubt you need the uniform like I do LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> swat uniform...man thats so cool. are you really swat? i thought i read that you worked in a hospital(maybe i'm hallucinating)?


LOL, I'm not SWAT. I'm with a team that's "like" SWAT but for the Government. I work for the National Geospatial Intelligence Agency. We're trained (Well I'm still training) for "emergency" situations but nothing ever happens here 

I used to work in an Emergency Room about a year ago, this opportunity just fell in my lap.


----------



## Paynne (Mar 2, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> LOL, I'm not SWAT. I'm with a team that's "like" SWAT but for the Government. I work for the National Geospatial Intelligence Agency.



Dag that sounds like if an asteroid is headed our way you guys go blow it up or something.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Dag that sounds like if an asteroid is headed our way you guys go blow it up or something.


Naw, we get oil drillers to go and drill a hole in it, place explosives and then blow it up.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 2, 2005)

How come you never send me free shit


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 2, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> It was cool, I'm gonna wear it everywhere now LOL!


Hey Brother, how 'bout you slip me one and we'll go walking in and go by the "Yoga" room!!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> How come you never send me free shit



Quit trying to steal my thunder!  You dont get anything in Canada


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 2, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Wait a minute big guy , I don't want to burst your bubble but are you sure you had your pants zipped up ?  Or maybe your shoes were on the wrong feet ? Maybe you had one of those dryer sheets hanging out the leg of your pants !  That will make people stare !
> 
> J/K  It is nice to see people giving you the "eye" for a GOOD reason isn't it


You forgot, "maybe it was the 8 foot trail of toilet paper hanging out of your pants".   

Sorry Rock.... better late then never.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 2, 2005)

What ever happened to team DuROck?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> How come you never send me free shit


Read Jake's post. I figured I can't send supplements over the border   YOu want some stuff?!?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother, how 'bout you slip me one and we'll go walking in and go by the "Yoga" room!!!


Haha, LOL. Sorry bro but I'm not sharing  J/K, you come here and I'll hook you up


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> You forgot, "maybe it was the 8 foot trail of toilet paper hanging out of your pants".
> 
> Sorry Rock.... better late then never.


You and Gary    LOL. Thanks to you too buddy


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> What ever happened to team DuROck?


I don't know, you and Du took it out of your sigs.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 3, 2005)

so what kind of training do they give you? firearm, hand to hand etc?

that agency does sound like you guys would need to go blow up an asteroid or you would have to go to the center of the earth and re-align the core.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Quit trying to steal my thunder!  You dont get anything in Canada




Stealing your thunder   BTW did you ever get rid of you M1T  

Don't worry the states is following in our footsteps 



			
				rock4832 said:
			
		

> Read Jake's post. I figured I can't send supplements over the border  YOu want some stuff?!?



Nah just felt like giving some hard times,  however both CEE and the Scivation product you guys are exchanging look interesting.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> so what kind of training do they give you? firearm, hand to hand etc?
> 
> that agency does sound like you guys would need to go blow up an asteroid or you would have to go to the center of the earth and re-align the core.


Mainly firearm, 9mm and shotgun. We also have "mace" and baton training. Not really any Hand-to-hand though. If there's a problem we just shoot to kill .

I can't tell you what this agency does


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Stealing your thunder   BTW did you ever get rid of you M1T
> 
> Don't worry the states is following in our footsteps
> 
> ...


Are you interested in some M1T? I still have a bunch...


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 3, 2005)

Nah not interested I had a some Powder from DS, and butted in on a sale that Jake was doing.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2005)

Yea, sold all that shit a long time ago  

David, I only had 253grams.  But I will mail it off tomorrow.(around 80 days worth)


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 3, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Haha, LOL. Sorry bro but I'm not sharing  J/K, you come here and I'll hook you up


   
Hey Brother, how did you get into that line of work. Sounds pretty interesting!!!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 4, 2005)

Happy Friday David


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, sold all that shit a long time ago
> 
> David, I only had 253grams.  But I will mail it off tomorrow.(around 80 days worth)


Cool, thanks alot!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 4, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother, how did you get into that line of work. Sounds pretty interesting!!!


I used to work in an Emergency Room. One of the guys I used to work with, came in one day and said he got this great job and he'd be willing to get me an interview with them if I was interested. I wasn't interested at first but wasn't happy at the hospital so I did and got hired  It really helps to know someone on the inside to get in. 

I've been thinking of leaving though to go to City Police, but problem is I have a pretty high clearance now (which is hard to get and in high demand) and I wouldn't be using that on the police force. Seems like a huge waste.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 4, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Happy Friday David


Morning Sexy


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 4, 2005)

Heya bud...whats on the agenda for 2day?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 4, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya bud...whats on the agenda for 2day?


Legs  Yuck


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Legs*

*Squat, 8 sets/ 60 sec RI-*
245 x 3
255 x 3
255 x 3
255 x 3
255 x 3
255 x 3
255 x 3
255 x 0 (LOL, my legs were quivering so bad by this time I went down with the bar and just kept going  )

*SLDL, 7 sets/ 60 sec RI-*
305 x 3
305 x 3
305 x 3
305 x 3
305 x 3
315 x 3
315 x 3

*Sitting Calf, 7 sets/ 60 sec RI-*
190 x 3 
190 x 3
190 x 3
190 x 3
190 x 3
190 x 3
190 x 3

*Leg Curl, 5 sets/ 15 sec RI-*
110 x 8
110 x 8
110 x 5
90 x 7
90 x 5

*Deadlift, 5 sets/ 15 sec RI-*
185 x 8
185 x 8
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 4

*Leg Ext, 5 sets/ 15 sec RI-*
90 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 6
90 x 6
90 x 5

*Standing Calf, 5 sets/ 15 sec RI-*
80 x 8
80 x 8
80 x 8
80 x 7
80 x 6

*W/O Time- 1 hour 18 min*

Hot Damn, it's been about 1 hour afterward and I finally think I'm safe to keep my shake down. I could hardly walk outta the gym much less drive home. I felt sooooo sick by the end of the w/o

I've worked 13-14 hour days since Tue and Today was a reg 8 hour day and I trained afterwards. I'm used to training first thing in the day, I don't know if that affected my w/o. 

The Deads were killing me. My legs were shaking so bad by the time I got to them and 15 is such a short RI LOL. I thought I was going to pass out on that last set I was breathing so heavy.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2005)

Damn killer workout


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 4, 2005)

Damn bro thats a sick w/o....I did legs but not nearly that much LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks guys. I'm soooooo NOT looking forward to 10 sec RI's on legs. I can hardly walk today LOL.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 5, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks guys. I'm soooooo NOT looking forward to 10 sec RI's on legs. I can hardly walk today LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 5, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

>


LOL, that's definately how I felt.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 5, 2005)

*Upper II*

*Standing OH DB Press, 8 sets/ 60 sec RI-*
50 x 3
50 x 3
55 x 3
55 x 3
55 x 3
55 x 3
55 x 3
60 x 3

*BB Curl, 8 sets/ 60 sec RI-*
90 x 3
90 x 3
100 x 3
100 x 3
100 x 3
100 x 3
100 x 3
100 x 3

*SkullCrusher, 8 sets/ 60 sec RI-*
70 x 3
90 x 3
90 x 3
90 x 3
90 x 3
90 x 3
100 x 3
100 x 3

*DB Bench, 5 sets/ 15 sec RI-*
60 x 8
60 x 8
60 x 7
60 x 4
50 x 5

*CG Row, 5 sets/ 15 sec RI-*
120 x 8
120 x 8
120 x 7
120 x 4
105 x 5

*DB Lat Raise, 5 sets/ 15 sec RI-*
15 x 8
15 x 8
15 x 7
15 x 4
10 x 8

*Reverse Pec Deck, 5 sets/ 15 sec RI-*
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 6
100 x 5 
80 x 7

*Str8 arm Pulldown, 5 sets/ 15 sec RI-*
100 x 8
100 x 7
100 x 4
85 x 5
70 x 8

*Reverse BB Wrist Curl, 5 sets/ 15 sec RI-*
45 x 8
45 x 8
45 x 6
45 x 4
45 x 3

*Behind Back BB Forearm Curl, 5 sets/ 15 sec RI-*
85 x 8
85 x 8
85 x 8
85 x 7
85 x 6

*W/O Time- 1 hour 20 min*

I just can't believe next week is 10 sec RI LOL. But then it's over for awhile ( I hope  )

*Standing OH DB Press-* Not bad, thought I'd have more trouble getting them into place but I was fine. The last set of 60 was a challenge.

*BB Curl-* Each set of 100 was a challenge LOL. But I got through it. I tried to do it "flex" style.

*Skull-* The last 2 sets of 100 were VERY hard. Elbow feels fine so that's good 

*DB Bench-* Actually did much better with this than previous weeks. I think because I did skulls instead of CG Bench before hand.

*Str8 arm Pulldown-* That exercise kicks my ass for some reason. First few reps are usually fine and then it gets hard quick.

*BB Behind Back Forearm Curl-* Went up another 10lbs on this and did fine.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 6, 2005)

1 Hour on the Elliptical Trainer. Went 5.6 miles.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 6, 2005)

OMG, even I, cardio queen, can't do an hour on the ellliptical without my brain turning to mush   Have a great Sunday David


----------



## LW83 (Mar 6, 2005)

wow, an hour!  You must've been watch porn on the TV screen or something   I can't stay interested that long.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 6, 2005)

LOL, thanks you two.  I don't mind it now with my Ipod and all the scantilly clad fitness women stretching in front of me. Almost fell off the elliptical twice, but hey- there's always a risk right


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 6, 2005)

Rock,

you are turning into such a beast in the gym !  Nice wo's bud


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 6, 2005)

Holy GOD Brother, I go away for the weekend and you go and have not 1 but 2 KILLER W/O's. Keep it up!!! Keeps my fire burnin


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 6, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *Standing OH DB Press, 8 sets/ 60 sec RI-*
> 50 x 3
> 50 x 3
> 55 x 3
> ...


You GO boy!!!!  Damn, that wo looks great.  Watch those skullcrushers though man   .... and you know why I'm saying that.  An hour on the elliptical?  I am so impressed with your wo's of the last few weeks.  Patrick has guided you, but it is YOU doing the work.  Great job.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 6, 2005)

71 sets?    crazy man.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 7, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Rock,
> 
> you are turning into such a beast in the gym !  Nice wo's bud


Thanks Gary! 



			
				Angel said:
			
		

> Holy GOD Brother, I go away for the weekend and you go and have not 1 but 2 KILLER W/O's. Keep it up!!! Keeps my fire burnin


LOL, thanks a bunch buddy. You help inspire me 



			
				Jerseyboy said:
			
		

> You GO boy!!!! Damn, that wo looks great. Watch those skullcrushers though man  .... and you know why I'm saying that. An hour on the elliptical? I am so impressed with your wo's of the last few weeks. Patrick has guided you, but it is YOU doing the work. Great job.


Thanks JD! I actually asked Patrick to try Skulls again, I'm being careful though. My elbow has been feeling pretty good since training w/ Patrick. Thanks so much for the uplifting words buddy!



			
				Luke said:
			
		

> 71 sets?  crazy man.


Only felt like 1 looooooong set


----------



## Velvet (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning David


----------



## Velvet (Mar 8, 2005)

Um, where the hell are you David??????  Good morning


----------



## LW83 (Mar 8, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Only felt like 1 looooooong set





Yer CRaaaaaazee.  

G'morning dude.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning Rock


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey Brother Rock, hows it goin?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2005)

CEE got shipped today.. I know late.. Let me know when you get it


----------



## P-funk (Mar 9, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Yer CRaaaaaazee.
> 
> G'morning dude.




No, I am crazy....he is just stupid enough to do what I say.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 9, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> No, I am crazy....he is just stupid enough to do what I say.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 10, 2005)

Rock where are you?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> No, I am crazy....he is just stupid enough to do what I say.








ARe you telling him not to post in his journal?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 10, 2005)

I think his new job is really  MIB !!!!  

he is probably saving the world as we speak


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 10, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I think his new job is really  MIB !!!!
> 
> he is probably saving the world as we speak


I still want a uniform


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey everyone, sorry for the disappearance. Just busy with the training for work right now. It'll be like this for awhile too I think. I'll try to post my w/o's and all but it may be late  

Thanks Jake, I'll let you know when I get it


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 10, 2005)

*Upper I*

*This was on Wednesday. * 

*Incline Bench, 4 sets/ 60 sec RI-*
165 x 6
165 x 6
175 x 6
175 x 6 (almost didn't make it)

*BB Row, 4 sets/ 60 sec RI-*
165 x 6
165 x 6
165 x 6
165 x 6

*Incline DB Flye, 5 sets/ 10 sec RI-*
30 x 8
30 x 8
30 x 7
30 x 6
30 x 5

*WG Pulldown, 5 sets/ 10 sec RI-*
130 x 8
130 x 8
130 x 5
120 x 5
110 x 6

*Upright Row, 5 sets/ 10 sec RI-*
110 x 8
110 x 8
110 x 5
90 x 6
90 x 5

*BB Curl, 5 sets/ 10 sec RI-*
60 x 8
60 x 7
60 x 5
50 x 6
50 x 6

*Pressdown, 5 sets/ 10 sec RI-*
80 x 8
80 x 7
80 x 4
70 x 5
60 x 7

*HS Shrug, 5 sets/ 10 sec RI-*
180 x 8
180 x 8
180 x 5
180 x 5
180 x 3

*Cable Forearm Curl, 5 sets/ 10 sec RI-*
70 x 8
70 x 8
70 x 7
70 x 6
70 x 5


That w/o just about killed me. Last time had carbs was Saturday and I thought I was going to faint during the w/o. I had to rest a bit between exercises. My first though (and quite a few afterwards  ) was I'm not going to keep doing this program with this diet. I'll try something else because it's way to hard. 

But then I stopped myself and said, I only have 2 more w/o's to go and they are the hardest by far, but why the hell quit when I only have that far left to go. So I'm doing it and finishing it. Then I'll let Patrick decide if anything needs to change intensity wise with this diet or not. Because I'm stupid enough to do anything he tells me to do


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice workout, and its good to go through with it and not be a pussy.  I had to put the creatine inside a paper bag, because I didnt want the post office to think I was mailing coke LOL.

Whats with the 'hidden status'?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 10, 2005)

But you did send coke though right? LOL. Me a pussy?!?! Yeah, your right. But I honestly thought a vessel was going to burst in my head on Wednesday doing that w/o or I was going to pass out. At least tomorrow is a carb up 

I put myself on invisible because I've been able to get on for a few minutes at a time over the past few days but didn't want anyone to see that because I didn't have time to post anything. Didn't want anyone to think I was ignoring them or anything. I don't know, I'm just weird!


----------



## Yanick (Mar 10, 2005)

low carbing and doing a workout like that? i don't know if thats heroic or stupid, lol but you certainly got my respect for it.

i would atleast pound some dextrose pre w/o or sip during w/o. JMHO, you got much smarter people giving you direction though so you should probably listen to them.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I put myself on invisible because I've been able to get on for a few minutes at a time over the past few days but didn't want anyone to see that because I didn't have time to post anything. Didn't want anyone to think I was ignoring them or anything. I don't know, I'm just weird!



Oh ok.. I thought the whole 'secret agent man' thing was going to your head


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 10, 2005)

Rock- how was your T3 cycle?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 10, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> At least tomorrow is a carb up


Gotta love that...I got a pot of rice and 2 yams waiting for me 2morrow morning....


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 11, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *rock4832*
> _
> I put myself on invisible because I've been able to get on for a few minutes at a time over the past few days but didn't want anyone to see that because I didn't have time to post anything. Didn't want anyone to think I was ignoring them or anything. I don't know, I'm just weird! _





			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> Oh ok.. I thought the whole 'secret agent man' thing was going to your head


 



Hi Rock


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 11, 2005)

Good to see you Rock.  Damn, deleted of carbs and doing 10 sec RI's?  You're nuts.  I think maybe this IS a cruel joke Patrick is playing on you . 

I've never used hidden mode before, but what the hell good is it when it tells everyone you are invisible???


----------



## Velvet (Mar 11, 2005)

Happy Friday David


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 11, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> low carbing and doing a workout like that? i don't know if thats heroic or stupid, lol but you certainly got my respect for it.
> 
> i would atleast pound some dextrose pre w/o or sip during w/o. JMHO, you got much smarter people giving you direction though so you should probably listen to them.


Thanks buddy. I might go with the stupid choice though LOL. I've got legs today and I'm dreading it. But we'll see if I make it back to post the w/o or not


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 11, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Oh ok.. I thought the whole 'secret agent man' thing was going to your head


LOL!!! Not at all  Well, sometimes


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 11, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> Rock- how was your T3 cycle?


I'm still running it. I'm so freaking hot ALL the time LOL. I don't sweat much but I feel hot and if you touch me my skin is very warm. Not sure about weight loss though, still giving it more time to see about that. It's been about 2 weeks on Monday.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 11, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Gotta love that...I got a pot of rice and 2 yams waiting for me 2morrow morning....


Oh, my refeed is not that clean LOL!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 11, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hi Rock


Glad we can amuse you Gary  What's up buddy?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 11, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Good to see you Rock.  Damn, deleted of carbs and doing 10 sec RI's?  You're nuts.  I think maybe this IS a cruel joke Patrick is playing on you .
> 
> I've never used hidden mode before, but what the hell good is it when it tells everyone you are invisible???


Thanks JD. Actually let me make another disclaimer before I get into trouble again-

*Patrick has nothing to do with my diet. He does not even know I've started the CKD diet and I'm carbless right now. He is completely seperated from that aspect of my training and should not be blamed for any ill effects I suffer *

Now that being said, as soon as I finish the last 2 w/o's I'd like to know P's take on how to change or if we're going to change the intensity due to the diet.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 11, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Happy Friday David


Happy Bday Sexy Jeni!


----------



## Yanick (Mar 11, 2005)

full body is probably better suited to a CKD, for glycogen depletion and all.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 11, 2005)

Good morning David... hope you have a good leg workout!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 11, 2005)

Man  I don't know how you go Carbless for that long.  Never again for me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 11, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> full body is probably better suited to a CKD, for glycogen depletion and all.


I've been checking out HST training. This morning I started on legs Funky stlye and couldn't get past the warm-up LOL. I feel like such a loser, so I went ahead and just got my 15rep maxes to start HST. Still a hell of a w/o though.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 11, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning David... hope you have a good leg workout!


Hey there beautiful. Thanks, I kinda did something different today though. What are you working today?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 11, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Man  I don't know how you go Carbless for that long.  Never again for me.


I think it's all made up for on the Carb up . I'm not doing a full out "cheat" but it's still some good food. Fat is extremely low. I think once I get past the first 2 weeks I'll be fine on this.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 11, 2005)

*HST 15 rep Max*

Alright, I feel like I've let everyone down here. Switching program again but I just couldn't finish this program with the diet. Call me a pussy (Jake  ) but I know my limits and going on would just be crazy and detrimental. I did try legs today but couldn't get past the warm-up and acclimation sets on squats. Once I got to 205 I thought my legs were going to snap and my head explode. So I ended up just getting my 15 rep maxes to try HST. Since it's a full body w/o I think it'll work well with my diet as Yanick said earlier. Once I'm down to the BF% I want I'll do a very slight bulk and if Patrick is willing to train me I'll do that again, if not I'll just copy his w/o's 

*Squat*
135 x 15 (145 for 15 rep Max)

*SLDL*
185 x 15
185 x 12 ( 185 for 15 rep Max)

*Incline DB Press*
65 x 15 (70 for 15 rep Max)

*HS Decline Press*
180 x 12
140 x 14 (150 for 15 rep Max)

*Pulldown*
110 x 15 (120 for 15 rep Max)

*T-Bar Row*
45 x 12
45 x 12 (40 for 15 rep Max) - This is where strength really started going LOL.

*DB OH Press*
35 x 15 ( 40 for 15 rep Max)

*Side Lateral Raise*
15 x 15 ( 15 for 15 rep Max)

*Reverse Pec Deck*
90 x 15
90 x 14 (90 for 15 rep Max)

*Incline DB Curl*
30 x 15
30 x 10 ( 30 for 15 rep Max)

*Skull Crusher*
60 x 15
60 x 10 ( 60 for 15 rep Max)

*BB Shrug*
185 x 15
205 x 12 (195 for 15 rep Max)

*Decline Sit-up*
35 x 15 (35 for 15 rep Max)

*Calf Raise*
90 x 15
90 x 12 (100 for 15 rep Max)

No time for forearm work so after cardio on days I do cardio I'll just throw in a set or two of forearm work.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 11, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Alright, I feel like I've let everyone down here. Switching program again but I just couldn't finish this program with the diet. Call me a pussy (Jake  ) but I know my limits and going on would just be crazy and detrimental. I did try legs today but couldn't get past the warm-up and acclimation sets on squats. Once I got to 205 I thought my legs were going to snap and my head explode. So I ended up just getting my 15 rep maxes to try HST. Since it's a full body w/o I think it'll work well with my diet as Yanick said earlier. Once I'm down to the BF% I want I'll do a very slight bulk and if Patrick is willing to train me I'll do that again, if not I'll just copy his w/o's
> 
> *Squat*
> 135 x 15 (145 for 15 rep Max)
> ...



Damn man...that looks pretty tiring to...its no patrick w/o but it looks tiring!  
   Best of luck on the new routine...



			
				rock4832 said:
			
		

> Oh, my refeed is not that clean LOL!


What exactly does ckd consist of....pure no carb days then every 3rd or 4th day you get a refeed?  How much protein and fats can you concume on the no carb days? on the refeeds?  What does it say for a carb up...low fat as many carbs as you want?  Meaning any form of carb or only complex carbs?

Just had my breakfast    9oz chicken, 9oz sweet potato, 2 cups cooked brown rice, shit forgot the apple gotta go get that now, and a cup of tea!  Love these days


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 11, 2005)

Damn ! How long did that take you ?


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 11, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I'm still running it. I'm so freaking hot ALL the time LOL. I don't sweat much but I feel hot and if you touch me my skin is very warm. Not sure about weight loss though, still giving it more time to see about that. It's been about 2 weeks on Monday.



Cool, keep me posted.

Any other side-effects besides increased temp?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 11, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Damn ! How long did that take you ?


About 50 min. Felt like a lot longer though.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 11, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> Cool, keep me posted.
> 
> Any other side-effects besides increased temp?


No problem. I've been having trouble sleeping lately and headaches and pretty lethargic. But I'm also taking M1T to stay anabolic so it's prob due to that IMO.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 11, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> What exactly does ckd consist of....pure no carb days then every 3rd or 4th day you get a refeed?  How much protein and fats can you concume on the no carb days? on the refeeds?  What does it say for a carb up...low fat as many carbs as you want?  Meaning any form of carb or only complex carbs?


Your allowed up to 100g carbs a day, but I'm going for no carbs (besides veggies). And the carb up for me is every 6-7th day. Some people do the refeed for 2 days, I'm keeping mine to 1 day until my BF gets a bit lower. For my size I'm supposed to consume about 200g of fat and 180g of protein on No carb days. On the refeed day I consume 770g of carbs and still 180g of protein, keeping fat very minimal. Most of the carbs are simple carbs for the first part of the day and switching to complex carbs in the latter part of day. If your interested in this Dead, send my your email addy and I'll send you the short "how to get started on CKD" ebook I have. It's only 15 pages but gives a quick overhaul of the diet.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi David 
Will be interested to see how you do with this diet, good luck.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2005)

Wait till P sees this  lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 11, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Damn, deleted of carbs and doing 10 sec RI's?  You're nuts.  I think maybe this IS a cruel joke Patrick is playing on you .


I was just kidding...


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 11, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Wait till P sees this  lol


I already PM'd him. I don't think he's happy with my choice of diet.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 11, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I was just kidding...


LOL, I know you were just kidding. Did I come across to serious?!? I was trying to kinda make fun of Patrick because he doesn't like to look like an ass LOL.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 11, 2005)

I like the training.  I hate the diet.  CKD bull shit.  Just an excuse to eat crap IMO.  Get some discipline.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 11, 2005)

Fuck that Patrick. I do have discipline and you can have discipline while doing this diet as well. I lost 160 fucking pounds so don't try throwing "discipline" in my face. I didn't do that sitting on my ass eating bon bons. I'm trying a different diet that's all. It's still clean except the refeed ONCE a week and that itself has limits set on it. 

I appreciate your advice and help Patrick, but don't come in my journal and fucking insult me. I won't stand for that.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 11, 2005)

I am not trying to insult you.  I am trying to make you realize that a diet is not the way to go.  change your lifestyle and you wont ever have to worry aobut dieting again.  I am trying to help you achieve a healthier lifestyle.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 12, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am not trying to insult you.  I am trying to make you realize that a diet is not the way to go.  change your lifestyle and you wont ever have to worry aobut dieting again.  I am trying to help you achieve a healthier lifestyle.




Rock.  It's THE only way to go   I'm just realising that.  YOu'll be amazed how simple it makes things after a while!


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 17, 2005)

I am personally a fan of a CKD/NHE style diet. I had great success with a ketogenic style diet, and then every 3rd or 4th day pigging out for 3-4 hours on low-fat high-carb foods. It really was easy to stick to, and my workouts were especially good the day after a refeed. 

I do agree with Patrick though that it should be a temporary thing, and I also agree that a clean diet would probably be a healthier approach. But at the same time I dropped around 30 lbs. in 2 months on this style diet.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2005)

> But at the same time I dropped around 30 lbs. in 2 months on this style diet.



the only repsonse i have to that is did you keep the weight off?  how can you say that you had great results with this since you are still struggeling to keep your weight and bigning down?  if it were a great diet it would be something that you did, got results and were able to follow for the rest of your life without rebounding.  Am I right?  I am not trying to get on your case Monstar.  I know it is hard.  I am just trying to help you  achieve a healthier lifestyle.  After all, that is the whole purpose of this board and why you come here.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 18, 2005)

Rock, come back


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Rock, come back


I'm back babe  Thanks for that


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey Patrick. I wanted to apologise in this journal since this is where I got pissed at you  Sorry buddy, you know I'm just sensitive lately but you've done so much to help me out you didn't deserve to have your head snapped off. Thanks for everything.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 18, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Patrick. I wanted to apologise in this journal since this is where I got pissed at you  Sorry buddy, you know I'm just sensitive lately but you've done so much to help me out you didn't deserve to have your head snapped off. Thanks for everything.




no sweat.  i wasn't trying to attack you either.  i was just trying to look out for ya.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 18, 2005)

> the only repsonse i have to that is did you keep the weight off? how can you say that you had great results with this since you are still struggeling to keep your weight and bigning down? if it were a great diet it would be something that you did, got results and were able to follow for the rest of your life without rebounding. Am I right? I am not trying to get on your case Monstar. I know it is hard. I am just trying to help you achieve a healthier lifestyle. After all, that is the whole purpose of this board and why you come here.


I kept the weight off without a problem. But at the same time when I look back at pictures I was skinnier than ever. My bodyfat % was lower, but in terms of my lean mass I was much smaller than I am now. So obviously I dropped some size/muscle when I did NHE back in the day. 

My biggest goal at this point is to stop binging, and nothing other than that. I attribute my bodyfat % to binging---and nothing else.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> no sweat.  i wasn't trying to attack you either.  i was just trying to look out for ya.


I understand that and I really appreciate it, I just didn't at the time  But again, thanks for everything.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 18, 2005)

Whatever Pussy


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Whatever Pussy


Dude, don't call Patrick a pussy!!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 18, 2005)

Yeah probably right about that!  I don't want people confusing him with you


----------



## BritChick (Mar 18, 2005)

Welcome back!!!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 18, 2005)

> Whatever Pussy





> Dude, don't call Patrick a pussy!!!!





> Yeah probably right about that! I don't want people confusing him with you


 .



and the world turns.  some things will never change.....ever.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2005)




----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2005)

*1st Day of HST (a few days ago)*

*Squat-* 
95 x 15

*SLDL-*
145 x 15 (2 sets)

*Incline DB Press-*
45 x 15

*HS Decline-*
135 x 15 (2 sets)

*Pulldown-*
95 x 15

*T-Bar Row-*
20 x 15 (2 sets)

*DB OH Press-*
25 x 15

*Side Lateral-*
10 x 15 ( 2 sets)

*Reverse Pec Deck-*
70 x 15 (2 sets)
*
Incline DB Curl-*
25 x 15
25 x 14

*French Press-*
35 x 15 (2 sets)

*Behind Back Forearm Curl-*
95 x 12

*Reverse BB Forearm Curl-*
30 x 15 ( 2 sets)

*BB Shrug-*
145 x 15 ( 2 sets)

*Calf Raise-*
75 x 15 ( 2 sets)


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2005)

*2nd HST W/O*

*Squat-* 
105 x 15

*SLDL-*
155 x 15 (2 sets)

*Incline DB Press-*
50 x 15 ( 2 sets )

*HS Decline-*
140 x 15 

*WG Pulldown-*
100 x 15

*Narrow Grip Pulldown-*
100 x 15

*WG Bent Over Row-*
75 x 15 

*Narrow Grip Bent Over Row-*
75 x 15

*DB OH Press-*
30 x 15

*Side Lateral-*
10 x 15 

*Reverse Pec Deck-*
75 x 15 
*
Incline DB Curl-*
25 x 15
25 x 13

*French Press-*
40 x 15 (2 sets)

*Behind Back Forearm Curl-*
75 x 12

*Reverse BB Forearm Curl-*
40 x 15 

*BB Shrug-*
155 x 15 ( 2 sets)

*Calf Raise-*
80 x 15 
80 x 12


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey Brother Rock!!! Welcome back, missed ya   2 great lookin w/o there. So your goin the HST routine huh? Cool. I'll be keeping a close eye on you and your progress.   

Again Rock, *WELCOME BACK!!!*


----------



## opfor2skinee (Mar 18, 2005)

Dude...  I'm probably gonna "REAP" the wrath of "god" asking this, but...

WHAT'S UP W/all the Jhey-suse sheeahht???

Get over it, what RU a drunk or sumthin??


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother Rock!!! Welcome back, missed ya   2 great lookin w/o there. So your goin the HST routine huh? Cool. I'll be keeping a close eye on you and your progress.
> 
> Again Rock, *WELCOME BACK!!!*


Thanks buddy! Glad to be back after my 5 day sabbitical  Yeah, trying to do HST while doing CKD. Hopefully won't have to do this for too long


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 19, 2005)

opfor2skinee said:
			
		

> Dude...  I'm probably gonna "REAP" the wrath of "god" asking this, but...
> 
> WHAT'S UP W/all the Jhey-suse sheeahht???
> 
> Get over it, what RU a drunk or sumthin??


WTF does that have to do with my journal? Hmmm....?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 19, 2005)

WELCOME BACK ROCK!  Workouts looking good.  HST looks interesting.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 19, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> WELCOME BACK ROCK!  Workouts looking good.  HST looks interesting.


Thanks buddy  I'm still trying to figure HST out, and with my diet it's hard as hell a few days out from my Carb-up.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 19, 2005)

very interesting wo's Rock !  I must research this HST.    LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 19, 2005)

Heya man welcome back!!  Glad to see ya around.

W/o's look good 

HST just vary's rep ranges through the weeks correct?  You try to hit the same # of reps for each lift and weekly you change that number correct?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2005)

opfor2skinee said:
			
		

> Dude...  I'm probably gonna "REAP" the wrath of "god" asking this, but...
> 
> WHAT'S UP W/all the Jhey-suse sheeahht???
> 
> Get over it, what RU a drunk or sumthin??


   Guess he doesn't like Jesus or GOD I guess!!!, like ya say Brother Rock,


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 19, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> very interesting wo's Rock !  I must research this HST.    LOL


Yeah, research it and let me know if I'm doing it right please


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 19, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya man welcome back!!  Glad to see ya around.
> 
> W/o's look good
> 
> HST just vary's rep ranges through the weeks correct?  You try to hit the same # of reps for each lift and weekly you change that number correct?


Thanks for the welcome back Dead  With HST you increase the weight every week until you hit your max for the rep range on the 6th w/o. Then you lower the reps by 5 and adjust the weights accordingly and start over.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Guess he doesn't like Jesus or GOD I guess!!!, like ya say Brother Rock,


LOL, I think he was a bit high last night or something


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 19, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the welcome back Dead  With HST you increase the weight every week until you hit your max for the rep range on the 6th w/o. Then you lower the reps by 5 and adjust the weights accordingly and start over.


OIC...I'll have to read up on it...I can never have enough info in my brain I love to be a sponge!!!  Thanks bud!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 19, 2005)

*Day 3 of HST*

Weighed in this morning at 205. That's down from 230. Tomorrow is a refeed, haven't had one since last Friday.

*Squat-* 
115 x 15

*SLDL-*
165 x 15 (2 sets)

*Incline DB Press-*
55 x 15 
55 x 12

*HS Decline-*
145 x 15 

*WG Pulldown-*
105 x 15

*Narrow Grip Pulldown-*
105 x 15

*WG Bent Over Row-*
80 x 15 

*Narrow Grip Bent Over Row-*
80 x 15

*DB OH Press-*
35 x 15

*Side Lateral-*
10 x 15 

*Reverse Pec Deck-*
80 x 15 

*Incline DB Curl-*
25 x 15 ( 2 sets )

*French Press-*
45 x 15 (2 sets)

*Behind Back Forearm Curl-*
80 x 15

*Reverse BB Forearm Curl-*
45 x 12

*BB Shrug-*
165 x 15
165 x 13

*Calf Raise-*
85 x 15 
85 x 12

I'm so dead by the middle of the w/o LOL! This diet is killing me, not sure how much I like it. I know, Patrick and Luke are right but I wanted to try it. I think I'm burning some muscle here in the process. But that being said and as hasty as I am to change things I made the decision to stay with this for 1 month before changing. So I have about 2 more weeks left of it. Then I'll probably SLOWLY add carbs back in and see if Patrick can help me a bit with diet. I really don't want to do the traditional carb cycling again.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 19, 2005)

I am wondering......are you getting into ketosis during the week?  Do you have lypolysis sticks?  that is a pretty important part of it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am wondering......are you getting into ketosis during the week?  Do you have lypolysis sticks?  that is a pretty important part of it.


I've got the sticks but they aren't showing me in Ketosis. I read the CKD book and he says some people won't "show" ketosis but they are in it  I don't know any reason why I wouldn't be in ketosis, I've got carbs completely out and no nuts or anything like that. Maybe my sticks suck? LOL.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 19, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I've got the sticks but they aren't showing me in Ketosis. I read the CKD book and he says some people won't "show" ketosis but they are in it  I don't know any reason why I wouldn't be in ketosis, I've got carbs completely out and no nuts or anything like that. Maybe my sticks suck? LOL.




could be the sticks.  even with out carbs yo may have trouble getting into it becuase you may not be getting adequate amounts of fat.  I believe a true ketogenic diet is going to need something like 80% fat.  What is your fat intake like?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2005)

W/O looks good there Brother Rock!!! How do you like hitting 15's on everything? Do you get a good pump and feel on the HST? I have been curious about it for a while now, but never really took the time to research it. Plus I'm enjoying the P/RR/S system right now. Is there a specific link I can read up on it? I might reccomend that to my Dad. He is always changing his routines. Keep it up, and Man............. it's great to have ya back!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> could be the sticks.  even with out carbs yo may have trouble getting into it becuase you may not be getting adequate amounts of fat.  I believe a true ketogenic diet is going to need something like 80% fat.  What is your fat intake like?


I take in about 250g of fat a day, between 40-45g per meal for 5 meals. I eat mostly chicken and tuna, add a bit of real mayo and then the rest is flax seed oil or fish oil. My protein is about 170g a day.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> W/O looks good there Brother Rock!!! How do you like hitting 15's on everything? Do you get a good pump and feel on the HST? I have been curious about it for a while now, but never really took the time to research it. Plus I'm enjoying the P/RR/S system right now. Is there a specific link I can read up on it? I might reccomend that to my Dad. He is always changing his routines. Keep it up, and Man............. it's great to have ya back!!!


I HATE 15 reps LOL! I get some of a pump but mostly a burn  I have no muscular endurance so I guess this is good for me. Here is the homepage for it- http://www.hypertrophy-specific.com/hst_index.html

I've read the basics but still have a million questions myself about it so I've been reading some of the threads in that forum over there.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2005)

Thanks there Brother!!! Will check it out


----------



## LW83 (Mar 20, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I take in about 250g of fat a day, between 40-45g per meal for 5 meals. I eat mostly chicken and tuna, add a bit of real mayo and then the rest is flax seed oil or fish oil. My protein is about 170g a day.




  wow, my meals are like 23g of fat, 55g of protein, 60g of carbo's   Huge difference


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 21, 2005)

205 lbs   Awesome Progress Rock.  I dropped down to below 215 lbs but that was from not eating from the flu.  Keep at it


----------



## bludevil (Mar 21, 2005)

Rock, nice progress in the weight category. Just wondering, I know u said you were pretty tired half-way through the workout, but are you still making progress in the amount of weight your pushing or at least staying the same?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 21, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> wow, my meals are like 23g of fat, 55g of protein, 60g of carbo's   Huge difference


Different diet LOL. Normally I have about 7g of fat per meal, this is very different for me


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 21, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> 205 lbs   Awesome Progress Rock.  I dropped down to below 215 lbs but that was from not eating from the flu.  Keep at it


Thanks buddy. I think I'll look decent but skinny at around 190. Then I'll do a very SLOW bulk me thinks. Where is your weight at now?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 21, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Rock, nice progress in the weight category. Just wondering, I know u said you were pretty tired half-way through the workout, but are you still making progress in the amount of weight your pushing or at least staying the same?


Thanks Blu. With HST, each w/o I work up to my 15 rep max. So my weights are still going up but it's definately getting harder sooner than I'd like. I kinda doubt I'll get 15 with what was my 15 rep Max. Does that make sense?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 21, 2005)

How are your supplements treating you.

BTW, if I would have known how bad the vanilla spice MRP was, you could have kept it lol


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey Rock, hows it goin there Brother?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2005)

'Sup Mr. Rock ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> How are your supplements treating you.
> 
> BTW, if I would have known how bad the vanilla spice MRP was, you could have kept it lol


Ha ha, I warned you! Did the creatine ever make you sick? I don't know if it's that or just this low carb diet but I got really sick partway through my w/o


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey there Gary and Michael! How are you guys doing?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Bad Workout*

I'm not even posting my w/o for today  I got a little more than halfway and I was not hitting my 15 rep for some exercises- and I'm still 2 workouts away from my MAX. And I started to feel really sick. I'm almost sure it's the no Carb diet   I like it because I've been losing weight, but I guess muscle too and it's hard to do my w/o's. So I'm going to revamp things a little later and set up a new diet and program. I don't know if I'll stay with HST or not. I think it's a good program but it's kinda like when you eat a certain bad food that makes you sick, you have trouble even looking at the food again? It's like that I think LOL. We'll see.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 22, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks buddy. I think I'll look decent but skinny at around 190. Then I'll do a very SLOW bulk me thinks. Where is your weight at now?




I am at 215 right now, not a good 215 either.  I lost just over 10lbs from the flu and not eating.   I haven't been to the gym either, as any strenous activity makes me want to hack up a lung, which is probably what I need, but I don't think people would be appreciative of someone hacking up flem and spitting that shit everywhere.  I have lost 3/16 of an inch on my arms.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2005)

How long have you been that sick for? Hope you get better real soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Diet*

I'm revamping my diet and introducing carbs back in. What would be a good nutritional split? I'm planning to keep cals around 2400 (that's cutting for me) and the w/o's are going to go pretty heavy but infrequent.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 22, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> How long have you been that sick for? Hope you get better real soon



It will be 2 weeks on Thursday.  Right now it is just the Cough and Flem.  But that is the most annoying part.  

Thanks


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 22, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I'm revamping my diet and introducing carbs back in. What would be a good nutritional split? I'm planning to keep cals around 2400 (that's cutting for me) and the w/o's are going to go pretty heavy but infrequent.




I would Try Iso or a 40/30/30 split personally.  Are you still planning on competing.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> I would Try Iso or a 40/30/30 split personally.  Are you still planning on competing.


What do you mean Iso? I'm not planning on competing because I don't want that "pressure" hanging on me right now, but I'm still "pretending" I'm going to compete. I'd like to see how'd I'd look


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 22, 2005)

Iso 33/33/33


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 22, 2005)

> I'm not planning on competing because I don't want that "pressure" hanging on me right now, but I'm still "pretending" I'm going to compete.




I agree completely bud. That's the reason that I never have competed, because I don't like the pressure, etc. It seems to really take the fun out of training.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 22, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> I agree completely bud. That's the reason that I never have competed, because I don't like the pressure, etc. It seems to really take the fun out of training.




I could see that.  Although I love it, I love the thrill.  But I can see where you are coming from.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> I agree completely bud. That's the reason that I never have competed, because I don't like the pressure, etc. It seems to really take the fun out of training.


Thanks for dropping in buddy. You look like your much closer to being able to compete than me anyway


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I could see that.  Although I love it, I love the thrill.  But I can see where you are coming from.


I agree with you here. If not for the job and some personal issues I'd still be competing. I just can't handle all of that right now, so I had to prioritize. I really hope next year will be different though. Especially if I get my BF down and KEEP it down this time.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 22, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I really hope next year will be different though.





Next year will be a GREAT year


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Next year will be a GREAT year


----------



## bludevil (Mar 22, 2005)

Also, with your new diet, and still trying to cut/lose weight, I would recommend digesting most of your carbs pre/post workout and breakfast. that's just my .02 cents anyway, but what do I know


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2005)

Never made me sick, and I would place money on it being the low carbs.  Have you tried drinking something like gatorade during your workout(glucose) that might help.  Did you send me brain food?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey Brother Rock, keep your head up, we all go thru different times in our lives that make us question everything. But what seperates YOU from everyone else, is YOU have a great family, and a great second family (All of us) that care. You will do it, and you will be a champion!!!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 23, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

>




There ya go brotha'   Am I gonna see you in Vegas this year?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 23, 2005)

Good morning David.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 24, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Also, with your new diet, and still trying to cut/lose weight, I would recommend digesting most of your carbs pre/post workout and breakfast. that's just my .02 cents anyway, but what do I know


That's what I plan to do buddy  Thanks for the heads up. I'm also planning to cut carbs back to only 2 meals (or 1 in the case of 5 meal day) on non-training days.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 24, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Never made me sick, and I would place money on it being the low carbs.  Have you tried drinking something like gatorade during your workout(glucose) that might help.  Did you send me brain food?


I didn't try gatorade because of the low carb diet.  I'm so sorry buddy, I had my breakdown around that time and since I've been so busy with work. I'll give it to Lisa to send out tomorrow. PM my your addy again. I'm sure I have it but I don't feel like looking for it


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 24, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother Rock, keep your head up, we all go thru different times in our lives that make us question everything. But what seperates YOU from everyone else, is YOU have a great family, and a great second family (All of us) that care. You will do it, and you will be a champion!!!


Thanks buddy  I'm doing better, I have my good days and my bad days


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 24, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning David.


Morning there sexy


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 24, 2005)

*First Max OT W/O*

Going with Max OT for an 8 week cycle while cutting. I'm also slowing the cut down because I think I lost a nice amount of muscle previously, that shows in my #'s here.

*Bench-*
205 x 4
185 x 6
185 x 6 (will up to 195 next w/o)

*HS Incline Bench-*
200 x 6
200 x 6
200 x 5 (will up to 210 next w/o)

*HS Decline Bench-*
230 x 6
230 x 6 (will up to 240 next w/o)

*Skulls-*
70 x 6
70 x 6
80 x 6 (will up to 85 next w/o)

*Pushdown-*
90 x 5
90 x 5 ( on this pulley 90 is freaking heavy, I can go to the other side and put on the whole stack- 180 and do 10 reps no problem  )

W/O Time- 40 min not including warm-up

I was really disappointed with bench. Not long ago I woulda had 225 x 6 for 3 sets no problem. 205 felt VERY heavy. Might be muscle loss or just not doing regular bench for a few weeks.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 24, 2005)

Might be lack of Carbs


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 24, 2005)

I started back on carbs Tue though, might still be depleted maybe but I "felt" good during my w/o as opposed to when I wasn't taking in carbs.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 24, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *Bench-*
> 205 x 4
> 185 x 6
> 185 x 6 (will up to 195 next w/o)
> ...











Made me think of you    Mornin'


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 24, 2005)

AWESOME Luke!!!!! I LOVE Rocky, obviously  Post ANY Rocky or Sly Stallone pics in here  Thanks.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 24, 2005)

Heya bud...how ya doin?  I see you started max-ot...hope ya like it.

Your lack of strength could be from you just not doing regular bench in a while.  There are a multitude of reasons why it could have gone down and yes it could have been b/c of the ckd...that sounds like muscle loss at its finest imo.  How many carbs are you currently taking in?

The pressdowns are the same by me to....I can do the entire stack for like 8-10 reps but on the other side of the gym I can barely do half of it.  Its odd...


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 24, 2005)

Nice wo Rock !!!   Have you done Max OT before ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 24, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya bud...how ya doin?  I see you started max-ot...hope ya like it.
> 
> Your lack of strength could be from you just not doing regular bench in a while.  There are a multitude of reasons why it could have gone down and yes it could have been b/c of the ckd...that sounds like muscle loss at its finest imo.  How many carbs are you currently taking in?
> 
> The pressdowns are the same by me to....I can do the entire stack for like 8-10 reps but on the other side of the gym I can barely do half of it.  Its odd...


I've been taking in about 120g carbs the past few days. That's good for me, I'll slowly try to up it on Training days.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 24, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Rock !!!   Have you done Max OT before ?


Thanks Gary. I tried it back in the fall. You sent me all the info, but I only lasted about 2 weeks before getting hurt. I've changed it a bit so hopefully that won't happen this time.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 24, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks Gary. I tried it back in the fall. You sent me all the info, but I only lasted about 2 weeks before getting hurt. I've changed it a bit so hopefully that won't happen this time.


LOL  I remember sending you the info but don't remember you starting it . Oh well . I'm old !   Good luck though and PLEASE be careful . LOL


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 25, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I was really disappointed with bench. Not long ago I woulda had 225 x 6 for 3 sets no problem. 205 felt VERY heavy. Might be muscle loss or just not doing regular bench for a few weeks.


Hey Rock.  Ceasing bench, lack of carbs, less overall bodyweight, and some muscle loss which is inevitable with a cut...  Of course you're going to be weaker.  Been down this road a few times and that's why I almost never cut now.  That is the tradeoff.  At least for me, I would rather be stronger with medium bodyfat, then feeling weak with low bodyfat.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 25, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> LOL  I remember sending you the info but don't remember you starting it . Oh well . I'm old !   Good luck though and PLEASE be careful . LOL


LOL, don't sweat it. Like I said, it was only like 2 weeks. Not very memorable  I am being careful. I'm hoping the longer time between w/o's will be my saving grace.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 25, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Hey Rock.  Ceasing bench, lack of carbs, less overall bodyweight, and some muscle loss which is inevitable with a cut...  Of course you're going to be weaker.  Been down this road a few times and that's why I almost never cut now.  That is the tradeoff.  At least for me, I would rather be stronger with medium bodyfat, then feeling weak with low bodyfat.


Your right, just seemed I was A LOT weaker and I wasn't expecting that. I'm still "cutting" but doing it much slower now


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 25, 2005)

*Legs*

Well, today was going to be legs and I'm only working 7 hours today. So I got up, got ready for the gym and on my way there realised I calculated my time wrong and I needed to be at work in an hour    I was pissed because my gym time is far and between now, I need every day! Well I turned back around and went back home to get ready for work


----------



## LW83 (Mar 25, 2005)

well that SUCKS rock.  :/


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 25, 2005)

Awesome W/O there ROCK!!! Sucks about the gym. Max-OT huh? ALRIGHT!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 27, 2005)

Hey Rock ,

happy Easter,  Hows the job going ?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 27, 2005)

Happy easter buddy.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome W/O there ROCK!!! Sucks about the gym. Max-OT huh? ALRIGHT!!!


Thanks buddy. I like going heavier so this should do me for awhile


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 28, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Rock ,
> 
> happy Easter,  Hows the job going ?


Thanks buddy. Same to you. Job is going well but I'm working between 70-80 hours a week. Kinda getting tired, but it's worth it for now


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Happy easter buddy.


Same to you buddy. Still haven't sent the package though, I'm so sorry. I ended up working the entire day friday and that's where I am today  I'll get it to you as soon as I can buddy. I feel horrible.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 28, 2005)

*Legs*

*Squats-*
185 x 6
185 x 6
190 x 6 ( up to 195 next w/o )

*Leg Press-*
450 x 6
500 x 6 ( up to 550 next w/o )

*SLDL-*
225 x 6
235 x 6 ( up to 245 next w/o )

*Good Morning-*
95 x 6
105 x 6 ( up to 115 next w/o )

*Sitting Calf-*
135 x 6
135 x 7 ( up to 145 next w/o )

*Standing Calf-*
100 x 6
110 x 6 ( up to 120 next w/o )

As you can see, I'm still finding my weights. Longer w/o than I wanted today because of all the warm-ups. First had to warm-up to do Squats, then for SLDL, then for GM's, then for calves...   That sucked. Otherwise a good w/o. Feels good to have "fueled" w/o's again


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 28, 2005)

Looking good Rock !!   Nice start !


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 28, 2005)

Nice numbers there big rock!!  Lookin good my man.  Ahhh the feeling of lifting with more then a cup of veggies in your stomach....gotta love them carbs heh!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 28, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Same to you buddy. Still haven't sent the package though, I'm so sorry. I ended up working the entire day friday and that's where I am today  I'll get it to you as soon as I can buddy. I feel horrible.



No worries, seriously.  It will be here, when it gets here.


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 28, 2005)

Looks good...increases across the board for next week huh...good stuff


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2005)

Dynamite start there Rock!!! I understand about "Fueled" w/o's too!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 4, 2005)

*I've been gone*

Hey everyone. Thanks for you comments in here. 

Anyway I've been gone for a bit because my Grandfather died last week. My parents were up there visiting him when he went into the hospital. Well towards the end, both my parents get pneumonia and can hardly get outta bed. So Lisa and I drove up to Rhode Island to take care of my parents and to make arrangements for the funeral. In the process my Grandmother suffered a stroke and went in the hospital also. We moved her straight from the hospital to a nursing home (where she wasn't before). Can you imagine on the same day your husband of 60 years dies you get put in a nursing home? Well it had to be done though. So that's where I've been, got back last night and I'm trying to get into a routine again.

Of course the entire time I'm gone I'm eating like crap. Just grapping what I could since I didn't have a lot of time. I'll post my w/o's a bit later. 

Just wanted to say it's nice to be back.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 4, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Dave... My thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks buddy. I'm worried about my parents, this has been a huge strain on them and I finally needed to leave to get back to work. I feel bad about that but 

So how was your vacation?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Shoulders*

*MP-*
95 x 6
95 x 6
105 x 6 ( Will start with 105 next time )

*Arnold Press-*
50 x 6
50 x 6 ( I don't think I'll do this next time )

*Upright Row-*
70 x 6
90 x 6
90 x 6 ( Try 95 next time )

*Reverse Pec Deck-*
120 x 6
120 x 6 ( 130 next time )

*BB Shrug-*
225 x 6
235 x 6 ( 245 next time )

*HS Shrug-*
140 x 6
180 x 6 (190 next time )

*Rope Crunch-*
130 x 10
145 x 10 (160 next time)

*Swiss Ball Crunch-*
0 x 10
0 x 7 (perfect for now)


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Back*

*Pulldown-*
150 x 6
150 x 6
150 x 6 ( 160 next time )

*Cable Row-*
160 x 5
160 x 6

*D.L. Row HS-* 
140 x 6
150 x 6 ( I won't do this next time )

*Str8 arm pulldown Cable-*
130 x 6
145 x 5 ( I won't do this next time )

*BB Curl-*
90 x 6
90 x 6
90 x 5 ( 95 next time )

*Preacher Curl-*
70 x 4

*Hammer DB-*
40 x 5
40 x 6

*Behind Back BB Curl-*
115 x 6
115 x 6 ( go to 125 )

*Reverse BB Curl-*
50 x 7
50 x 6


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Chest Today*

*Bench-*
190 x 6
190 x 5
190 x 5 ( up to 195 )

*HS Incline-*
210 x 6
210 x 4
210 x 4 ( Stay )

*Dip-*
0 x 6
10 x 5 

*Skulls-*
80 x 6
80 x 5
80 x 4

*Pushdown-*
115 x 6
130 x 6

I didn't like doing dips for chest. I felt it in my shoulders and tri's (which killed me when I got to skulls) but not in chest at all. I think I'll go to my other gym on Chest day also. The benches here are so narrow I can barely fit on it. Other than that it was a good w/o


----------



## bludevil (Apr 4, 2005)

when doing dips, if your trying to target the chest, lean foward a little, if your trying to hit the tri's then stay straight. Also, sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks Blu for the sympathy 

I was leaning forward some, but doing that made my hands and arms behind me somehow  LOL, when I try to do them for tri's I feel it in my chest  I think it has something to do with this dip "station". It's pretty wide and thick and goes further out in a V. I'll try it again at the other gym next Chest day. 

Is that a recent pic of you buddy in your Avi?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 4, 2005)

Heya bud sorry to hear about everyone.  Hope everything works out ok for ya.  

Workouts look good...glad to see ya kept up with it!  I find with dips for tri's I like a narrow straight body movement but for chest I like it wider and def gotta lean some.  When I do dips for chest I lean forward alot and I ussually bend at my knees to help lift myself up.  When ya do dips though your hands ussually go below your nips...its almsot like ther motion of a decline bench.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow Rock,

sorry to hear about all the tragedy you've been thru recently . I am amazed you kept up your workouts with all that was going on


----------



## bludevil (Apr 4, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Is that a recent pic of you buddy in your Avi?



Nah, just a pic from last summer. I'm fixing to start my summer cut, so I figured I'd put last summer's pic up for me, just for a little encouragement.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 4, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks buddy. I'm worried about my parents, this has been a huge strain on them and I finally needed to leave to get back to work. I feel bad about that but
> 
> So how was your vacation?



Yeah that has to be hard,  quite a bit to take in, in such a short time frame.

Vacation was awesome.  Could have stayed another week, especially after coming back to a snow storm.  Was right on the Beach,  Boogie Boarding in the Gulf. Broke a couple of boards (they were shit ones)  But the Swells were Huge.  Weather was awesome (golf Game Sucked)

We went to Disney for  a day it was mobbed. Not realizing that it was spring break for High school, and the UK Spring break is next week.  So needless to say Disney is racking in the Cash and I was waiting forever to get on rides.  Kyle loved Disney and all the Characters.  He Gave Winne the Pooh a big kiss on the Nose.

All in all a blast.  So sad to be back I love the heat


----------



## Rissole (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Apr 4, 2005)

Sorry about the fam bro.. thats a bummer.  Welcome back though.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey Brother Rock, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers!!!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey Dave just read your last page..... Sorry to hear.... Sounds like your doing well at being strong for your parents though. I also am praying for you


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 5, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your loss Rock. Like I said in my PM, you sound like a good son.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 5, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya bud sorry to hear about everyone.  Hope everything works out ok for ya.
> 
> Workouts look good...glad to see ya kept up with it!  I find with dips for tri's I like a narrow straight body movement but for chest I like it wider and def gotta lean some.  When I do dips for chest I lean forward alot and I ussually bend at my knees to help lift myself up.  When ya do dips though your hands ussually go below your nips...its almsot like ther motion of a decline bench.


Thanks buddy. It'll work out, it always does  



			
				Gary said:
			
		

> Wow Rock,
> 
> sorry to hear about all the tragedy you've been thru recently . I am amazed you kept up your workouts with all that was going on


Thanks Gary. Actually the w/o were right before and right after getting back. I couldn't find a gym that opened early enough for me to get there before "starting" the days in Rhode Island. Definately not my favorite place to be.



			
				Blu said:
			
		

> Nah, just a pic from last summer. I'm fixing to start my summer cut, so I figured I'd put last summer's pic up for me, just for a little encouragement.


 Glad you got your pics back up, they were always and inspiration to me.



			
				Iain said:
			
		

> Yeah that has to be hard, quite a bit to take in, in such a short time frame.
> 
> Vacation was awesome. Could have stayed another week, especially after coming back to a snow storm. Was right on the Beach, Boogie Boarding in the Gulf. Broke a couple of boards (they were shit ones) But the Swells were Huge. Weather was awesome (golf Game Sucked)
> 
> ...


Glad you had a good time. That would SUCK coming back to a snow storm LOL. So there were big waves? I haven't seen big waves since I was in California  But on a positive note, I think Lisa and I have finally decided to move to L.A. It'll be in a year or two, want to have a baby and let Lisa finish her Masters, but it gives me something to look forward too.

I bet Kyle had a blast in Disney! How did he like the beach?



			
				Premi said:
			
		

> Sorry about the fam bro.. thats a bummer. Welcome back though.


Thanks Jake. Nothing we don't all go through. And thanks for the welcome 



			
				Angel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother Rock, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers!!!


Thanks brother. Thanks for the prayers. A good thing did come outta everything, I think I found my faith again, or a different version of it. It's what I've been looking for 



			
				OzMonster said:
			
		

> Hey Dave just read your last page..... Sorry to hear.... Sounds like your doing well at being strong for your parents though. I also am praying for you


Thanks Pete. Yeah, I'm doing fine. I just feel bad for my parents, I can't imagine losing my dad. Thanks for the prayers 



			
				JD said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear of your loss Rock. Like I said in my PM, you sound like a good son.


Thanks a lot JD. And thanks for the PM, I appreciated it. And thanks for the "good son" comment LOL. I don't always feel like it, but after all the support I've recieved from my parents I just want to give back when I can.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Legs*

*Weight today- 198

Squat-*
190 x 5
190 x 6
190 x 5

*Leg Press-*
450 x 6
500 x 6

*SLDL SS w/ Leg Curl-*
245 x 6/ 100 x 6
245 x 6/ 110 x 6

*Hypers-*
35 x 6
50 x 6

*Sitting Calf-*
135 x 6
135 x 6

*Standing Calf-*
140 x 6
160 x 6

I didn't feel like it was a very good w/o. Squats sucked and felt like a ton. And I feel my form was off also. I was going to do Good Morning but I just couldn't once I got to it. I don't know if I'm getting sick or what, feels like being carb deprived again but I know that's not it. I might end up switching out SLDL for Sumo Deads though. We'll see


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 5, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Glad you had a good time. That would SUCK coming back to a snow storm LOL. So there were big waves? I haven't seen big waves since I was in California  But on a positive note, I think Lisa and I have finally decided to move to L.A. It'll be in a year or two, want to have a baby and let Lisa finish her Masters, but it gives me something to look forward too.
> 
> I bet Kyle had a blast in Disney! How did he like the beach?



Well they probably weren't big compared to California, but like 9' swells,  enough to lose your bearings when you get swept under.  LA eh? Why LA?  Very Pricey area.  Jen and I are considering another Kid maybe later this Year,  we will see how things go.

Kyle loved Disney, Loved the Characters (thought he might be scared)  The Beach was so-so.  Liked playing in the sand,  but not to fond of the water.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 5, 2005)

198 WOW!  Damn you are dropping pounds.  you still on T3?  I was very depressed looking at photo's from the Vacation.  Need to clean up my act.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 5, 2005)

hey rock, i just got caught up with your journal. sorry for you loss bro, hope everything works out for you and your family.

good to see your still hitting iron


----------



## P-funk (Apr 5, 2005)

hang in there rock-o


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 5, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Well they probably weren't big compared to California, but like 9' swells,  enough to lose your bearings when you get swept under.  LA eh? Why LA?  Very Pricey area.  Jen and I are considering another Kid maybe later this Year,  we will see how things go.
> 
> Kyle loved Disney, Loved the Characters (thought he might be scared)  The Beach was so-so.  Liked playing in the sand,  but not to fond of the water.


I'd just like a wave to knock me over LOL. I like the weather and beaches in LA. And it's still much more relaxed than where I live now. We probably wouldn't do exactly LA, maybe a little further north but it's an area we both love. 

Another kid huh? I'm having a hell of a time just getting one LOL. 

Give Kyle time, he'll love the water later


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 5, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> 198 WOW!  Damn you are dropping pounds.  you still on T3?  I was very depressed looking at photo's from the Vacation.  Need to clean up my act.


Yeah, I'm still on T3 and Glucophase and Sesathin. I'm just not sure how much of the weight loss is muscle and how much fat  I think I'm learning though that I didn't really have that much muscle to begin with   Don't take the pics to heart. Remember, the camera adds 10 extra pounds


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 5, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> hey rock, i just got caught up with your journal. sorry for you loss bro, hope everything works out for you and your family.
> 
> good to see your still hitting iron


Thanks Yanick  Things are working out, but it's back to work for me tonight


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 5, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hang in there rock-o


 Thanks Patrick! We drove through NY to get and come back from RI, I wanted to drop in on you


----------



## P-funk (Apr 5, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks Patrick! We drove through NY to get and come back from RI, I wanted to drop in on you




you should have!!

you probab;y didn't drive through or near the city though.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 5, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you should have!!
> 
> you probab;y didn't drive through or near the city though.


Hell no  Lisa wanted to and I told her she reallly didnt...


----------



## Rissole (Apr 5, 2005)

OzMonstar hey...... I like that


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 5, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks brother. Thanks for the prayers. A good thing did come outta everything, I think I found my faith again, or a different version of it. It's what I've been looking for


Anytime, thats what I'm here for!!!
Thats all that matters, I'm glad you found what you need  
I'm here, you have my e-mail, anytime you need to talk let me know!!!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 5, 2005)

Your dropping weight like crazy!  Pics!


----------



## BritChick (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi David.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey hows everything goin bud?  Hope everything is well with the family and all.


----------



## bludevil (Apr 7, 2005)

Ditto the above statement


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 7, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> OzMonstar hey...... I like that


What can I say? It's the truth 



			
				Angel said:
			
		

> Anytime, thats what I'm here for!!!
> Thats all that matters, I'm glad you found what you need
> I'm here, you have my e-mail, anytime you need to talk let me know!!!!!


Thanks buddy, I appreciate it. By the way, have you ever read Origen's work? Oh, and I added and extra 2 exclamation marks to your last sentence 



			
				Premi said:
			
		

> Your dropping weight like crazy! Pics!


I am but I still feel like I look like a fat hog :shrugs: No pics while I feel like that LOL. Plus I just got waxed so I'm all white and yucky 



			
				Sexy Kerry said:
			
		

> Hi David.


Hey there Babe, how's everything?



			
				Dead and Bludevil said:
			
		

> Hey hows everything goin bud? Hope everything is well with the family and all.


Thanks for checking in buddies!  Things are going pretty alright. Dad is feeling better, though Mom is sick  But I think the worst of everything is over. I'm off work though till Sat night and I'm going crazy here LOL!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Shoulders*

*DB MP-*
65 x 5
65 x 4
65 x 3 ( A bit too heavy, but I'll keep it. I'll hit higher next week )

*Upright Row-*
95 x 6
100 x 6
105 x 6 ( 110 next time )

*Reverse Pec deck-*
130 x 6
130 x 6
130 x 6 ( each set was a challenge even though I hit 6 so next time 135 )

*Machine Side Lateral, 1 Arm at a Time-*
70 x 6
90 x 6 ( 100 next time )

*BB Shrug-*
245 x 6
245 x 6

*Behind Back BB Shrug-*
185 x 6
205 x 6

*4 Way Neck Machine, Backwards and Sides-*
45 x 10

*Forward-*
25 x 10

Great w/o today. I have a hell of a time getting the DB's in place for the MP though. I think that's my problem, all my energy goes into getting them up 

And I don't know what's wrong with my shrugs. I used to do 315 fairly easily and I'm STRUGGLING with 245  But as long as it's working the muscle I shouldn't let my ego get into the fray, right?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 7, 2005)

*SOLID* W/O there Brother Rock!!! (no adding anymore exclamations) 


No I havn't read Origens work, what is it?
Do you use your legs to kinda kick the DB's up? Thats what I usually do


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 7, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *SOLID* W/O there Brother Rock!!! (no adding anymore exclamations)
> 
> 
> No I havn't read Origens work, what is it?
> Do you use your legs to kinda kick the DB's up? Thats what I usually do


Thanks buddy, but no exclamations?!?!?!? Your the king of that 

Origen was one of the founding fathers of the Church (depending on who you talk to :wink: ) He was a greek philosopher turned Christian and his ideas and handle on the Bible was amazing. 

I used to use my legs at the other gym, at the gym I'm going to now the seat sits kinda low so I don't get a lot of momentum that way any longer. What I do is stand up, squat down and clean and press the weight into position while sitting down at the same time. Has to be a simpler way


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2005)

Your not a fat hog, stfu!  you barely outweigh me, and im quite a bit shorter   Is that a new pic as the avi?  You look leaner( a lot), good job


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Your not a fat hog, stfu!  you barely outweigh me, and im quite a bit shorter   Is that a new pic as the avi?  You look leaner( a lot), good job


No, that was from last year. I lost all my other pics  We can weight the same, that just means I have a lot more fat on me than you do


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2005)

Put up a new pic


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Put up a new pic


I can put up a Johnnny pic 

Give me two weeks, I have a rash from the waxing and want to tan first


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2005)

No Johnnny pics.  Min0 started a thread a while back, with his pic in it.  It was funny shit.


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 7, 2005)

how much weight you lost from the T3 Rock?

and Rock, what does T3 taste like?

thx


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 7, 2005)

Nice wo Rock,

I forgot you had started Max OT. How ya liking it ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> No Johnnny pics.  Min0 started a thread a while back, with his pic in it.  It was funny shit.


I musta missed that. There was so many Johnnny threads though when we posted those pics LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 7, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> how much weight you lost from the T3 Rock?
> 
> and Rock, what does T3 taste like?
> 
> thx


I've lost about 35lbs overall, about 15 since taking T3. It's hard to describe what it tastes like, but it's not bad. Cinnamon maybe. You just put the drops on your tongue and swallow. But it's not nasty


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 7, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Rock,
> 
> I forgot you had started Max OT. How ya liking it ?


I like it so far but I keep changing what exercises I want to do or which gym I want to w/o at. Hard to gauge progress and keep increasing when I keep changing the variables LOL. I'll have it settled soon though


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 7, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I've lost about 35lbs overall, about 15 since taking T3. It's hard to describe what it tastes like, but it's not bad. Cinnamon maybe. You just put the drops on your tongue and swallow. But it's not nasty



Cool. My friend says it tastes kinda soapy/fruity, that the same type of taste?

Also, do you take it all in one dose or divided?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 7, 2005)

Damn rock thats an awsome w/o!!!  All the weights are very impressive!

Have you tried getting someone to hand the db's off to you?  I was forever having to do that with some of the big guys.  Or you could hold the db's on your knees...lean into one and kick it up in your shoulder then at the same time lean into the other and kick that one up then sit back...now they are in position on your shoulder and all you would have to do is get someone to spot you or jump em up.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 8, 2005)

Americanrock4832 said:
			
		

> *Reverse Pec deck-*
> 130 x 6
> 130 x 6
> 130 x 6 ( each set was a challenge even though I hit 6 so next time 135 )


Rev Pec deck is hard to get good contraction with, you can go heavy and feel like your getting the pinch but you get someone to spot, then you feel how much further back you can go... i only use them on shock week for pre-fatigue


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> Cool. My friend says it tastes kinda soapy/fruity, that the same type of taste?
> 
> Also, do you take it all in one dose or divided?


I don't think it tastes that way but I'm weird also  I take it all in one dose. If and when I higher the dose I may split it- one in the AM and one in the Afternoon. I might do that next time I run a M1T cycle.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Damn rock thats an awsome w/o!!!  All the weights are very impressive!
> 
> Have you tried getting someone to hand the db's off to you?  I was forever having to do that with some of the big guys.  Or you could hold the db's on your knees...lean into one and kick it up in your shoulder then at the same time lean into the other and kick that one up then sit back...now they are in position on your shoulder and all you would have to do is get someone to spot you or jump em up.


Thanks buddy  I used to kick them off my legs but at the new gym the "chair" I sit on is too low to get good motion. And the gym I go to now, hardly anybody is there when I'm there to hand me the db's. And I don't think I'd want that anyway, seems a majoy inconvinience to someone I don't know. But thanks for the suggestions!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

Oz Monstar said:
			
		

> Rev Pec deck is hard to get good contraction with, you can go heavy and feel like your getting the pinch but you get someone to spot, then you feel how much further back you can go... i only use them on shock week for pre-fatigue


I hear you on that. I may not be doing it "optimal" but I hope I'm doing something. It's not called for in my program since there is so much heavy lifting for the back but I just felt the need to throw it in there anyway. Maybe I'll take it out after this cycle. 

How's everything buddy, coming to the states anytime soon?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 8, 2005)

I've also seen someone standing and get them into place.  They swing them up then do like a squat and get under neath them.  Then sit down and press.  But I think you mentioned that already.


----------



## bludevil (Apr 8, 2005)

Rock, you mentioned in TCD's journal your liking the Glucophase. Unless I missed it in your journal, what kind of effects are you noticing?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I've also seen someone standing and get them into place.  They swing them up then do like a squat and get under neath them.  Then sit down and press.  But I think you mentioned that already.


That's what I'm doing right now. Maybe I just need more practice


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Rock, you mentioned in TCD's journal your liking the Glucophase. Unless I missed it in your journal, what kind of effects are you noticing?


Alright Blu, here we go- I did the CKD diet for about 1 month. Went from 230 to about 213. I've never handled carbs well so I was afraid of a major rebound when going back on carbs so I started taking Glucophase. Now out of 5 meals, 3 of them have significant carbs (for me). I'm down to 197 this morning. Now I'm also taking T3 but even so, going from CKD diet to carbs again my body didn't even flinch with the glucophase. I take one before every carb meal.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

*Back and Bi's*

*Lat Pulldown-*
160 x 6
165 x 6 (PB)

*T-Bar-*
90 x 6
100 x 6

*Reverse Grip Pulldown-*
160 x 6
170 x 6 (PB)

*CG Row-*
165 x 6 (PB)
165 x 5

*BB Curl-*
95 x 6
95 x 5

*DB Curl-*
40 x 6
40 x 6

*Behind Back BB Wrist Curl-*
115 x 8
115 x 6

*BB Wrist Curl-*
90 x 6

*Reverse BB Wrist Curl-*
50 x 5
50 x 4 ( I was shot at this point )

Great w/o again today. Some of those PB's are pretty big ones. Feeling a bit of pain in my left forearm though. It's good I have 2 days until my next w/o.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 8, 2005)

Solid w/o there bud...carbs are treating you very well!

What kind of pain...like doms or like something is wrong pain?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 8, 2005)

Great lookin w/o there Rock, and CONGRATS on the PB's!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 8, 2005)

Hey Rock,

Congrats on all the PB's


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Rock,
> 
> Congrats on all the PB's



Arent you jealous?  You used to be Mr. PB.  Time to bulk again, and reclaim the title?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 8, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Arent you jealous? You used to be Mr. PB. Time to bulk again, and reclaim the title?


Smart -ass !    But I am changing my diet , maybe it will help ! LOL


----------



## Rissole (Apr 8, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I hear you on that. I may not be doing it "optimal" but I hope I'm doing something. It's not called for in my program since there is so much heavy lifting for the back but I just felt the need to throw it in there anyway. Maybe I'll take it out after this cycle.
> 
> How's everything buddy, coming to the states anytime soon?


Hey don't get me wrong... i like them  
I still really really really wanna make it this year. I gotta fly to Melbourne to compete in the nationals this year and accomodation... yaddda yadda ya... you know how it goes.... I'll see how i'm doing in about 3mths and i'll know if i can do it for sure. How about you?? Saving hard??


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 10, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Solid w/o there bud...carbs are treating you very well!
> 
> What kind of pain...like doms or like something is wrong pain?


Thanks buddy. Yeah, I'm doing better with carbs. It's the bad pain, the one I'm familiar with. Time to up reps a bit I think.



			
				Angel said:
			
		

> Great lookin w/o there Rock, and CONGRATS on the PB's???


 Thanks buddy, it's always exciting to move up.



			
				PB Kink er I mean King said:
			
		

> Hey Rock,
> 
> Congrats on all the PB's


Thanks Gary, despite what Premi says, YOUR still the PB King 



			
				Premi said:
			
		

> Arent you jealous? You used to be Mr. PB. Time to bulk again, and reclaim the title?


Don't get him started Jake, he's like a machine and will embarrass us all. Nothing like getting excited over 1 PB and then looking at Gary's journal with 32 PB's. 



			
				Oz Monstar said:
			
		

> Hey don't get me wrong... i like them
> I still really really really wanna make it this year. I gotta fly to Melbourne to compete in the nationals this year and accomodation... yaddda yadda ya... you know how it goes.... I'll see how i'm doing in about 3mths and i'll know if i can do it for sure. How about you?? Saving hard??


Oh, no. I get you. You just don't think they are optimal super heavy and low reps. I agree   I was saving hard but then had to pay for a Hotel in RI for almost 2 weeks and then the car broke down. Kinda sucks


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 10, 2005)

*RR Chest*

Alright, started *P/RR/S* again today. I was feeling pain in my forearm so I thought I should up the reps a bit. Nothing like this program to keep Rep ranges and poundages changing 

*Incline BB-*
165 x 7
165 x 5
145 x 6 ( I suck )

*DB Bench-*
60 x 10
60 x 9
60 x 7

*Incline Flye-*
30 x 10
25 x 12

*Behind Back BB Curl-*
95 x 12
95 x 10
75 x 10

*Reverse BB Forearm Curl-*
40 x 12
40 x 10
40 x 9

*W/O Time- 30min*

Nice w/o to start back to. Not happy with the weights but I know if I stick to something they'll start to go up.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks Gary, despite what Premi says, YOUR still the PB King
> Don't get him started Jake, he's like a machine and will embarrass us all. Nothing like getting excited over 1 PB and then looking at Gary's journal with 32 PB's.


Thanks Rock  
LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Alright, started *P/RR/S* again today. I was feeling pain in my forearm so I thought I should up the reps a bit. Nothing like this program to keep Rep ranges and poundages changing
> 
> *Incline BB-*
> 165 x 7
> ...


HeY Rock ! 

Started without me eh ?! LOL  Nice start !  Stick with it man and watch those poundages grow  

I like to start w/power week for some reason .


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2005)

Rock, Good lookin starting point!!! Have no fear Brother, those weights will soar like an eagle befor you know it!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 10, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> HeY Rock !
> 
> Started without me eh ?! LOL  Nice start !  Stick with it man and watch those poundages grow
> 
> I like to start w/power week for some reason .


I started before I knew you were going to do it  That's alright though, it'll still take me awhile to catch up to you anyways 

I like to start w/ Power week also, but I figured since I did Max OT last week which is pretty much Power week I'd count that


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Rock, Good lookin starting point!!! Have no fear Brother, those weights will soar like an eagle befor you know it!!!



Thanks buddy, they are just so low from before and I'm getting discouraged. But I know it's prob from the cutting


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2005)

Don't get discouraged, we all go through that, but your a proven fighter IMO!!! You'll be right back there in no time!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I started before I knew you were going to do it  That's alright though, it'll still take me awhile to catch up to you anyways
> 
> I like to start w/ Power week also, but I figured since I did Max OT last week which is pretty much Power week I'd count that


Good thinking    I was just thinking earlier today that I enjoyed Max OT but I think it was too much for me ? At least if I did it by the letter .  Like you said , like doing power week all the time  

And if you are doing shorter cuts /bulks now your poundages will probably be up in no time ! YEAH BABY !!!!!!!!!  Yeah !!!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Don't get discouraged, we all go through that, but your a proven fighter IMO!!! You'll be right back there in no time!!!


Thanks a bunch. I really appreciate that and your right  I'll be back before summer


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 10, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Good thinking    I was just thinking earlier today that I enjoyed Max OT but I think it was too much for me ? At least if I did it by the letter .  Like you said , like doing power week all the time
> 
> And if you are doing shorter cuts /bulks now your poundages will probably be up in no time ! YEAH BABY !!!!!!!!!  Yeah !!!!!!


 I like Max OT but this was going on week 3 and I could feel my tendons and all hurting. Yeah, I plan on shorter cuts/bulks but I need to figure that out


----------



## Rissole (Apr 10, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Oh, no. I get you. You just don't think they are optimal super heavy and low reps. I agree   I was saving hard but then had to pay for a Hotel in RI for almost 2 weeks and then the car broke down. Kinda sucks


Both you and me will get round to it one day.... 
Don't worry about the w8's either just lift as hard as you can!! 
As i always say "it's not how much you lift but how you lift it "


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 11, 2005)

Hey you pansy man...stop complaining about those weights!     Hehe that was a good lookin w/o there bud.  Give it a few weeks before you get use to the swing of things.  This is the kind of routine you need to STICK to though dont bounce on and off as well as maintain a steady diet dont jump around with that either.  If you do those 2 things I can promise you results my man!!


----------

